# acabo de montar una Funeraria en Asturias



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

Pues eso que tras 20 años de trabajar para otros en este sector me he decidido.
respondo a las preguntas que querais.


----------



## sin pilas_borrado (31 Jul 2017)

Clientela no te va a faltar nunca, nunca, nunca.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (31 Jul 2017)

tocas muertos?


----------



## automono (31 Jul 2017)

haces descuento a los burbujistas?
me puedo hacer yo mi propio ataud?
cuantas perras vale una incineracion lowcost?

no os da verguenza forraros con un servicio de primera necesidad?


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

sin pilas dijo:


> Clientela no te va a faltar nunca, nunca, nunca.



de momento na de na. abro mañana

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 21:49 ----------




cruel e inhumano dijo:


> tocas muertos?



con guantes pero si


----------



## cucerulo (31 Jul 2017)

¿Vas a hacer fiesta de inauguración con canapés de fiambre?
¿Tienes pensado hacer ofertas 2x1?
¿El coche fúnebre es gasolina, diesel, híbrido o eléctrico?
¿Qué me cobras por incinerar a la suegra (aun no está muerta del todo, las cuerdas para atarla ya las pongo yo)?


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> haces descuento a los burbujistas?
> me puedo hacer yo mi propio ataud?
> cuantas perras vale una incineracion lowcost?
> 
> no os da verguenza forraros con un servicio de primera necesidad?



lo del descuento se puede hablar. 
si te lo podrias hacer en teoria pero los requisitos que te piden lo haria inviable.
1700 euros + iva
yo de momento no me forro, tb comer es una necesidad y en el carreour me cobran.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 21:55 ----------




cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Vas a hacer fiesta de inauguración con canapés de fiambre?
> ¿Tienes pensado hacer ofertas 2x1?
> ¿El coche fúnebre es gasolina, diesel, híbrido o eléctrico?
> ¿Qué me cobras por incinerar a la suegra (aun no está muerta del todo, las cuerdas para atarla ya las pongo yo)?



no me alcanza el presupuesto pa tanto pero me tomare unas cervecitas con los amigos.
no pero tenemos los mejores precios de asturias.
espera un poco que la suegra ye dura


----------



## euriborfree (31 Jul 2017)

haceis descuento por volumen? a partir de que cantidad?


----------



## Bobesponjista (31 Jul 2017)

A un gran número de asturianos se nos ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea en broma ya que lo que más abunda en la comunidad son cercanos clientes de este negocio
Tú lo has hecho de verdad


----------



## MasMax (31 Jul 2017)

Es un negocio que está de muerte.

Te sueles llevar el trabajo a casa?

Tienes algún cliente que contento con tu servicio, repita?

Estarías a favor de una web tipo Trip Advisor para funerarias?


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

euriborfree dijo:


> haceis descuento por volumen? a partir de que cantidad?



aunque sea macabro si te puedo decir que "por volumen" se puede descontar...pero ojala no sea necesario, pues son casos muy tristes de familias rotas por accidentes con varios fallecidos

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 22:00 ----------




Bobesponjista dijo:


> A un gran número de asturianos se nos ha pasado por la cabeza aunque sea en broma ya que lo que más abunda en la comunidad son cercanos clientes de este negocio
> Tú lo has hecho de verdad



no es dificil en si montarla. pero son muchos conocimientos los que se necesitan y no son faciles de adquirir. Espero tener suerte.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 22:04 ----------




MasMax dijo:


> Es un negocio que está de muerte.
> 
> Te sueles llevar el trabajo a casa?
> 
> ...



Pues si pero papeleo y eso.

cliente, cliente no. pero familias que repiten si. las familias agradecen mucho un comportamiento honrado y amigable.

Por supuesto que si, hay mucho "profesional" que triunfa porque no tiene competencia.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2017)

*¿Haces funerales halal? *

Al parecer los musulmanes dan la nota hasta después de muertos. ¿Haces algo especial siguiendo sus costumbres?

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 22:08 ----------




neo33210 dijo:


> cliente, cliente no. pero *familias que repiten si*.



Joder, qué raro suena eso.


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

siken dijo:


> *¿Haces funerales halal? *
> 
> Al parecer los musulmanes dan la nota hasta después de muertos. ¿Haces algo especial siguiendo sus costumbres?



Si se hacen cosas especiales segun sus ritos. ahora bien ellos tb tienen que "aguantar" la legislacion española que en algunas cosas va en contra de sus creencias.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2017)

¿Y si una familia no quiere ataúd porque lo van a incinerar? ¿exponéis al muerto en la habitación esa sobre la cama y luego va al horno tal cual o es obligatorio el ataúd?

¿Y los que alegan motivos religiosos para enterrarse sin ataúd?

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 22:10 ----------




neo33210 dijo:


> Si se hacen cosas especiales segun sus ritos. ahora bien ellos tb tienen que "aguantar" la legislacion española que en algunas cosas va en contra de sus creencias.



Pues no se pero ya hay cementerios para musulmanes. No se integran ni muertos.


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

siken dijo:


> *¿Haces funerales halal? *
> 
> Al parecer los musulmanes dan la nota hasta después de muertos. ¿Haces algo especial siguiendo sus costumbres?
> 
> ...



me refiero a hijos que entierran a sus padres en distintos momentos o otros familiares de ellos que van contigo por sus referencias de familiares o amigos.
es un negocio de boca a boca.


----------



## cucerulo (31 Jul 2017)

Aprovecha para contarnos, ¿Es muy jodida la legislación? ¿Qué piden para poderla montar? ¿Titulación, requisitos...?

Y enhorabuena por echarle valor, mucha suerte.


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

cucerulo dijo:


> Aprovecha para contarnos, ¿Es muy jodida la legislación? ¿Qué piden para poderla montar? ¿Titulación, requisitos...?
> 
> Y enhorabuena por echarle valor, mucha suerte.



la legislacion en si no lo es. Pero son tantos los casos particulares de cada familia que es dificil saberlo todo.
Titulacion en principio ninguna.
requisitos un local habilitado como velatorio, coche funebre y poco mas.
Sobre todo conocer el negocio y a la competencia.
muchas gracias


----------



## Lord Vader (31 Jul 2017)

¿Que se hace con los restos que una cremación no destruye?


----------



## MasMax (31 Jul 2017)

Alguna vez has practicado la necro, para ver que se siente?


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (31 Jul 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> ¿Que se hace con los restos que una cremación no destruye?



Como estos supongo......

[Ironic mode off]


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

siken dijo:


> ¿Y si una familia no quiere ataúd porque lo van a incinerar? ¿exponéis al muerto en la habitación esa sobre la cama y luego va al horno tal cual o es obligatorio el ataúd?
> 
> ¿Y los que alegan motivos religiosos para enterrarse sin ataúd?
> 
> ...



Es obligatorio segun la legislacion española.
No se pueden alegar


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> Es obligatorio segun la legislacion española.
> No se pueden alegar



¿Es obligatorio el ataúd aunque vayas a quemar al muerto?

¿Y la ecología?

En los cementerios para moros ¿les obligan a enterrarlos con ataúd?


La Sharia ley musulmana establece una serie de normas para el enterramiento: *no usar un féretro*, envolver el cadáver con varias telas (normalmente tres piezas de lino blancas) y guardar la dirección a la Meca. ​
¿Qué hacer para ser enterrado en un cementerio musulmán? - Webislam

Has de saber que *todos los españoles son iguales* ante la ley, sin que pueda prevalecer discriminación alguna, por razon de nacimiento, raza, sexo, religión, opinión o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social.

Se reconoce a las Comunidades Islámicas pertenecientes a las Comisión Islámica de España, el derecho a la concesión de *parcelas reservadas para los enterramientos islámicos* en los cementerios municipales, así como el derecho a poseer *cementerios islámicos propios.* Se adoptarán las medidas oportunas para *la observancia de las reglas tradicionales islámicas, relativas a inhumaciones, sepulturas y ritos funerarios*, que se realizarán con intervención de la Comunidad Islámica local.

Según la Ley de Enterramiento en Cementerios Municipales "los Ayuntamientos están obligados a que los enterramientos que se efectúen en sus cementerios se realicen sin discriminación alguna por razones de religión ni por cualquiera otra".​


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> ¿Que se hace con los restos que una cremación no destruye?



A ver en la cremacion se destruye todo , salvo herrajes metalicos, protesis que esas van a un contenedor que recoje una empresa especializada de vez en cuando.


----------



## El Reno Renardo (31 Jul 2017)

A cuanto esta la incineración?


----------



## Bobesponjista (31 Jul 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> A ver en la cremacion se destruye todo , salvo herrajes metalicos, protesis que esas van a un contenedor que recoje una empresa especializada de vez en cuando.



Qué tétrico
Polvo somos polvo seremos
Se cumple a la perfección


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

siken dijo:


> ¿Es obligatorio el ataúd aunque vayas a quemar al muerto?
> 
> ¿Y la ecología?
> 
> En los cementerios para moros ¿les obligan a enterrarlos con ataúd?



si es obligatorio. consulta sanidad mortuoria de tu autonomia.

aunque no es obligatorio se suelen utilizar ataudes sin barnices ni herrajes

En españa es obligatorio en todo el territorio nacional 
sobre el ataud decirte que hay alguna autonomia que autoriza feretro de carton, pero no vale en muchas. De todas formas el precio del ataud no es importante, lo importante del precio es la disponibilidad y el personal.
el dia que bajen el precio de los ataudes veras como sube el resto.
Sobre los humos del horno te puedo decir que apenas los producen, hay una regulacion muy extricta sobre ello y pasan frecuentes controles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> si es obligatorio. consulta sanidad mortuoria de tu autonomia.
> 
> aunque no es obligatorio se suelen utilizar ataudes sin barnices ni herrajes
> 
> ...



Me cuesta creer que obliguen a los musulseres de luz a enterrarse con féretro si su religión es contraria a ello.ienso:

¿Ataúdes de cartón? qué raro que lo permitan con el poder que tiene el sector. 
¿Y vale hacerlo uno mismo aunque sea uno de madera? lonchafinista total.


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

elrenorenardo dijo:


> A cuanto esta la incineración?



veamos yo puedo hablar por asturias aqui un servicio de incineracion son 1700+iva
incluye recojida, tramites, feretro, incineracion, urna y entrega de cenizas en domicilio.
tb te digo que hoy por hoy somos los mas economicos de asturias y que publicamos los precios en nuestra web. no hay muchos casos que lo hagan


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> A ver en la cremacion se destruye todo , salvo herrajes metalicos, protesis que esas van a un contenedor que recoje una empresa especializada de vez en cuando.



Y esa empresa ¿lo lleva al chatarrero, a reciclar o a dónde?

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:00 ----------




neo33210 dijo:


> veamos yo puedo hablar por asturias aqui un servicio de incineracion son 1700+iva
> incluye recojida, tramites, feretro, incineracion, urna y entrega de cenizas en domicilio.
> tb te digo que hoy por hoy somos los mas economicos de asturias y que publicamos los precios en nuestra web. no hay muchos casos que lo hagan



Joder, mis padres con el seguro ese de defunción se han pagado 5 entierros cada uno. :ouch:


----------



## Pio Pio (31 Jul 2017)

Fui florista durante 13 años he visto mas muertos que todos vosotros juntos.
Al principio cuesta, pero luego te acostumbras.
Pregunta, en tu población no esta "monopolizado" ese negocio?.
Aqui casi.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (31 Jul 2017)

Y ahora que la iglesia catolica prohibe tener las cenizas en casa e incluso esparcirlas en cualquier lado ......

¿ Habrá catolicos que las tienen en casa y las quieren "colocar" en algún lado (cementerio ó etc..... ) ?.................


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

siken dijo:


> ¿Es obligatorio el ataúd aunque vayas a quemar al muerto?
> 
> ¿Y la ecología?
> 
> ...



A ver dije antes que se procuraban respetar todas aquellas costumbres u usos de cualquier religion. Tema de cubrir el cuerpo con telas pues si lo hacen. no es nada ilegal pero despues al ataud. En algunos cementerios de zona musulmana pues si pueden los meteran cara a la meca pero en otros pues donde caiga. A ellos les gusta lavar y perfumar a sus muertos pues vale no es ilegal. pero el ataud lo manda la legislacion y no te digo nada si hay que trasladarlo a su pais , feretro de cinz y soldado.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:06 ----------




siken dijo:


> Y esa empresa ¿lo lleva al chatarrero, a reciclar o a dónde?
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Es una empresa alemana.
eso seguro, los seguros son unos engañabobos.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:07 ----------




piopio dijo:


> Fui florista durante 13 años he visto mas muertos que todos vosotros juntos.
> Al principio cuesta, pero luego te acostumbras.
> Pregunta, en tu población no esta "monopolizado" ese negocio?.
> Aqui casi.



lo dificil es abrirse un hueco y en eso estamos

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:09 ----------




Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Y ahora que la iglesia catolica prohibe tener las cenizas en casa e incluso esparcirlas en cualquier lado ......
> 
> ¿ Habrá catolicos que las tienen en casa y las quieren "colocar" en algún lado (cementerio ó etc..... ) ?.................



veamos tb prohibe otras cosas por ejemplo condones. depende el caso que se les haga.
En mi caso pueden decir lo que quieran que me da igual.
que prohiba el papa no es igual que si lo prohibe el gobierno


----------



## RNSX (31 Jul 2017)

que requisitos piden para ataudes? valdria la pena importarlos desmontados en contenedores? se podrian montar el plan ikea?


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

RNSX dijo:


> que requisitos piden para ataudes? valdria la pena importarlos desmontados en contenedores? se podrian montar el plan ikea?



ya vienen de china muchos a precios muy bajos pero siguen produciendose en españa en varios sitios con mas calidad y poco mas precio.
Creo recordad una noticia que decia que ikea los fabricaba. pero en españa no los vendia.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (31 Jul 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> veamos tb prohibe otras cosas por ejemplo condones. depende el caso que se les haga.
> En mi caso pueden decir lo que quieran que me da igual.
> que prohiba el papa no es igual que si lo prohibe el gobierno



Lo decía en el sentido de que algún catolico te podría venir con que quiere colocar las cenizas en algún cementerio.

Solo eso.

Un Saludo.


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Lo decía en el sentido de que algún catolico te podría venir con que quiere colocar las cenizas en algún cementerio.
> 
> Solo eso.
> 
> Un Saludo.



disculpa.
eso se hace habitualmente y ......tiene que ver bastante la prohibicion con el que la gente prefiere depositarlas en el mar o en el monte


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (31 Jul 2017)

A cuanto se cobra por poner a otra persona más en el horno con la que sí está declarada?


----------



## atracurio (31 Jul 2017)

El truco para conseguir clientela está en conocer a los celadores y pasarles una comisión.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

Refugiado dijo:


> A cuanto se cobra por poner a otra persona más en el horno con la que sí está declarada?



Persona no se podria.( Persona=viva)

cadaveres 1 salvo casos excepcionales (padres/madres con hijo).
cadaver +otros restos humanos (de otro familiar cercano) se hace frecuentemente y no se cobra mas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (31 Jul 2017)

He oido que las incineraciones no son individuales, sino de varios fallecidos y que te tocan las cenizas un poco de todos y que ademas, poner el horno cuesta mucho dinero y no se incinera del todo. Que hay de verdad en ello?


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (31 Jul 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> disculpa.
> eso se hace habitualmente y ......tiene que ver bastante la prohibicion con el que la gente prefiere depositarlas en el mar o en el monte



Hombre , también te podría venir alguien con que quiere que le entierres al familiar ( quizás poco querido) en el cementerio más barato que encuentres......

P.D.

Mucha suerte con tu empresa.


----------



## atracurio (31 Jul 2017)

El Boletín Estadístico y la baja en el registro civil la entregáis vosotros? ¿Quien da fe de que en el ataúd hay alguien y no se trata de una muerte simulada? con certificado de defunción falso, claro. ¿Hay "cadena de custodia" del cadáver o se puede dar el cambiazo?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

atracurio dijo:


> El truco para conseguir clientela está en conocer a los celadores y pasarles una comisión.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Desgraciadamente eso funciona mucho en hospitales y residencias de ancianos.
no hay que dejarse engañar y pedir presupuestos (varios) y por escrito.
y mejor antes que ese mismo dia.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:38 ----------




Diaboloto dijo:


> He oido que las incineraciones no son individuales, sino de varios fallecidos y que te tocan las cenizas un poco de todos y que ademas, poner el horno cuesta mucho dinero y no se incinera del todo. Que hay de verdad en ello?



hasta donde yo se que es bastante te puedo decir que falso, el horno es mas rentable cuantas mas incineraciones diarias haga pero hay suficiente margen para no andar con tonterias.
repito una vez mas, se incinera todo, solo queda la estructura osea y los metales.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:40 ----------




wardenclyffe dijo:


> alquilarias la incineradora sin hacer preguntas?
> teneis un plan b por si los gitanos la montan?



no no lo haria.
pues unos mas de competencia sin mas plan


----------



## atracurio (31 Jul 2017)

Diaboloto dijo:


> He oido que las incineraciones no son individuales, sino de varios fallecidos y que te tocan las cenizas un poco de todos y que ademas, poner el horno cuesta mucho dinero y no se incinera del todo. Que hay de verdad en ello?





Los huesos más gruesos se machacan en una cremuladora y se hacen literalmente polvo.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

atracurio dijo:


> El Boletín Estadístico y la baja en el registro civil la entregáis vosotros? ¿Quien da fe de que en el ataúd hay alguien y no se trata de una muerte simulada? con certificado de defunción falso, claro. ¿Hay "cadena de custodia" del cadáver o se puede dar el cambiazo?
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



si la entregamos nosotros
la familia lo garantiza tras un reconocimiento
cadena de custodia no pero vamos no se le ocurre a nadie.
si me pregunta si es posible simular un fallecimiento y eso, pues si si es posible pero yo no lo haria.


----------



## atracurio (31 Jul 2017)

Se hacen resomaciones en España? Ahora con tanto ecologismo es posible que se ponga de moda.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

atracurio dijo:


> Se hacen resomaciones en España? Ahora con tanto ecologismo es posible que se ponga de moda.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



que yo sepa no.
si hay intentos de introducirlo en españa pero de momento y mientras no cambie la legislacion no.


----------



## brotes_verdes (31 Jul 2017)

¿Trabajas con Ocaso, Santa Lucia, etc.?

¿Llevais los velatorios en los Arenales o el que esta al lado?


----------



## atracurio (31 Jul 2017)

¿Cuántos cadáveres hay que gestionar (más o menos) al mes para cubrir gastos (local, coches, empleados)?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## neo33210 (31 Jul 2017)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> ¿Trabajas con Ocaso, Santa Lucia, etc.?
> 
> ¿Llevais los velatorios en los Arenales o el que esta al lado?



veo que conoces la zona.
En esa zona trabajo con uno de los tres tanatorios que operan en oviedo.
en otras zonas con otros.
somos una funeraria online para toda asturias.
Trabajo con todas las compañias, sin ningun problema.
Eso si ellos nunca me recomendaran tienen sus proveedores favoritos.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 23:56 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> ¿Cuántos cadáveres hay que gestionar (más o menos) al mes para cubrir gastos (local, coches, empleados)?
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Entre 60 y 80 año por empleado


----------



## Bobesponjista (1 Ago 2017)

Abrieron una en Jove en Gijón no hace mucho está bastante guapa la verdad. Era una casa indiana si mal no recuerdo, hasta escuché alguna vez que Franco veraneaba ahí, aunque a saber si es verdad, veraneaba en 30 sitios a la vez xddd
Recuerdo el terreno con una torreta donde los joncos se iban a pinchar, vista ahora es la leche, un pastizal les ha tenido que costar todo.
Leyéndote prefiero que me entierren a que me incineren.
Mejor que me coman los gusanos a que lo poco que quede de mi lo aplasten como si fueran a hacer ali oli
Interesante el hilo la verdad


----------



## r@in (1 Ago 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> veo que conoces la zona.
> En esa zona trabajo con uno de los tres tanatorios que operan en oviedo.
> en otras zonas con otros.
> somos una funeraria online para toda asturias.
> ...



¿Funciona el canal online en ese sector? ¿Puede que a la larga ese sea el futuro?


----------



## neo33210 (1 Ago 2017)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Abrieron una en Jove en Gijón no hace mucho está bastante guapa la verdad. Era una casa indiana si mal no recuerdo, hasta escuché alguna vez que Franco veraneaba ahí, aunque a saber si es verdad, veraneaba en 30 sitios a la vez xddd
> Recuerdo el terreno con una torreta donde los joncos se iban a pinchar, vista ahora es la leche, un pastizal les ha tenido que costar todo.
> Leyéndote prefiero que me entierren a que me incineren.
> Mejor que me coman los gusanos a que lo poco que quede de mi lo aplasten como si fueran a hacer ali oli
> Interesante el hilo la verdad



si. costo y cuesta mucho dinero. conozco la empresa porque trabaje en ella.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 11:20 ----------




r@in dijo:


> ¿Funciona el canal online en ese sector? ¿Puede que a la larga ese sea el futuro?



Este negocio es como todos pero con respuestas mas lentas que otros


----------



## Eshpañavabien (1 Ago 2017)

Es un negocio con futuro, basta con ver la pirámide poblacional.


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Ago 2017)

Que haceis si os viene una muerta que esta muy muy muy buena?


----------



## Forchetto (1 Ago 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> A ver en la cremacion se destruye todo , salvo herrajes metalicos, protesis que esas van a un contenedor que recoje una empresa especializada de vez en cuando.



No lo creo, después de todo, esas prótesis de cadera, pletinas para unir huesos en titanio, o dentaduras postizas, las podéis enjaguar bajo el grifo y ponerlas en Ebay...


----------



## workforfood (1 Ago 2017)

Has presenciado algun hecho paranormal.


----------



## Ayios (1 Ago 2017)

¿En toda tu larga carrera de trabajador de funerarias alguna vez has presenciado o te han llegado informaciones de algún caso de abusos sexuales a cadáveres? ¿Es algo relativamente frecuente o es más una leyenda urbana? ¿Te dedicas a esto por vocación o simplemente la vida te llevó por ese camino?

Gracias.


----------



## Forchetto (1 Ago 2017)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿En toda tu larga carrera de trabajador de funerarias alguna vez has presenciado o te han llegado informaciones de algún caso de abusos sexuales a cadáveres?



Este famoso Caballero del Imperio Británico, Sir Jimmy Savile, estrella del showbusiness, que se codeaba con celebridades, príncipes, primeros ministros y hasta fué condecorado por el Papa, practicaba esos actos, sobretodo con los de niños:

Jimmy Savile copuló con muertos, además de violar niños y agónicos

Imagen luciendo su medalla Papal al lado del Cardenal O`brien:


----------



## neo33210 (1 Ago 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> No lo creo, después de todo, esas prótesis de cadera, pletinas para unir huesos en titanio, o dentaduras postizas, las podéis enjaguar bajo el grifo y ponerlas en Ebay...



no valen estan estropeadas. solo sirven para recuperar el metal

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 14:38 ----------




John Galt 007 dijo:


> Que haceis si os viene una muerta que esta muy muy muy buena?



pues... lo mismo que si es fea. enterrarla o incinerarla

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 14:39 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Has presenciado algun hecho paranormal.



no, yo por lo menos no

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 14:40 ----------




Ayios dijo:


> ¿En toda tu larga carrera de trabajador de funerarias alguna vez has presenciado o te han llegado informaciones de algún caso de abusos sexuales a cadáveres? ¿Es algo relativamente frecuente o es más una leyenda urbana? ¿Te dedicas a esto por vocación o simplemente la vida te llevó por ese camino?
> 
> Gracias.



no he conocido ninguno pero si he oido hablar en eeuu
la vida me llevo y ahora es mi vocacion.


----------



## John Galt 007 (1 Ago 2017)

Es cierto que los mafiosos pagan dinero extra por hacer desaparecer cadáveres?

Oi una vez la historia de un tipo que había comprado un crematorio...


----------



## Fecal Coproboy (1 Ago 2017)

Mientras a los jubilados decrépitos no les falle la pensión gracias al chantaje del voto cautivo viejuno, el negocio está asegurado- A no ser que los abueletes se lo gasten todo en Viagra y SIDRA, je je...


----------



## cruel e inhumano (1 Ago 2017)

¿Te costó mucho acostumbrarte a ver muertos, arreglarlos, etc.? Cuando viste el primer cadáver hecho polvo o destrozado, etc. ¿cómo lo llevaste?


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Ago 2017)

Antes de que me incineren me arrojo por la grieta de un glaciar...

¿Las trituradoras de huesos son asi?


----------



## Ayios (1 Ago 2017)

¿Qué se hace con los cuerpos gravemente mutilados por accidentes o muertes violentas? ¿Os llegan tal cual o los "preparan" de alguna forma en el hospital para que podáis trabajar con ellos?


----------



## neo33210 (1 Ago 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Es cierto que los mafiosos pagan dinero extra por hacer desaparecer cadáveres?
> 
> Oi una vez la historia de un tipo que había comprado un crematorio...



yo tb pero en las peliculas en la realidad no.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 17:08 ----------




cruel e inhumano dijo:


> ¿Te costó mucho acostumbrarte a ver muertos, arreglarlos, etc.? Cuando viste el primer cadáver hecho polvo o destrozado, etc. ¿cómo lo llevaste?



me acostubre mas rapido de lo que pensaba. no es agradable.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 17:09 ----------




Triptolemo dijo:


> Antes de que me incineren me arrojo por la grieta de un glaciar...
> 
> ¿Las trituradoras de huesos son asi?



hay varios modelos que yo conozca pero uno si se le parece.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2017 at 17:11 ----------




Ayios dijo:


> ¿Qué se hace con los cuerpos gravemente mutilados por accidentes o muertes violentas? ¿Os llegan tal cual o los "preparan" de alguna forma en el hospital para que podáis trabajar con ellos?



en el hospital no en los institutos anatomicos forenses los lavan y punto.


----------



## neo33210 (4 Ago 2017)

Bueno hoy empezamos a funcionar. me Gustaria que me dieseis vuestra opinion sobr la web a ver que os parece y si se puede mejorar algo. gracias.
Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur


----------



## cucerulo (4 Ago 2017)

Acabo de ver la web y me chirrían un par de cosas. En el aspecto general, el fondo negro me mata, es deprimente. El momento ya no es agradable y si la web incita a tus clientes a escapar, peor aún. Mejor en blanco, aspecto limpio y un cartel de diapositivas de imágenes positivas. Eso con un WordPress lo haces en dos patadas.

En el título de la ventana pone "Funeraria barata", que no sé si será muy adecuado destacarlo sabiendo como somos de postureo hasta la muerte y mira tú que a Pepe lo tuvieron que enterrar en una funeraria de rebajas, deben andar fatal de dinero.

¿Y lo de arriba a la derecha es una musiquilla? ¿De veras? ¿Algo que debe estar catalogado como el n°1 en molestias al usuario...?


----------



## Forchetto (4 Ago 2017)

El uso excesivo de mayúsculas lo veo un error. Está abundantemente demostrado que minúsculas se leen más fácilmente, hay varios escritos sobre ello, por ejemplo éste del diario The Guardian:

Capital offenders: the case against uppercase | Mind your language | Media | The Guardian

No está muy claro dónde estáis. Me imagino que gente se preguntará dónde está el local donde se expone el difunto, se congregan las familias, etc.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 11:02 ----------




cucerulo dijo:


> En el título de la ventana pone "Funeraria barata", que no sé si será muy adecuado



:XX: Es verdad, mejor "asequible" o quizás "económica" o "competitiva", etc


----------



## Leyla (4 Ago 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> Bueno hoy empezamos a funcionar. me Gustaria que me dieseis vuestra opinion sobr la web a ver que os parece y si se puede mejorar algo. gracias.
> Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur



Pon colores agradables como blanco + verde!! Ya es suficiente con ser una empresa funeriaria como para poner colores tristes.

Tamaño letras más pequeño y sin mayúsculas

Quita la música de fondo, eso se llevaba hace 20 años

Pon imágenes de flores y sala de velatorio pero más pequeñas que el slider que tienes puesto.

Pon dirección en primera página

Quita la palabra "barato" suena cutrísimo

Cambia el tipo de letra, este se ve muy anticuado.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Ago 2017)

No teneis miedo de que los muertos puedan despertar por culpa de un virus? 

O de que enterreis a un vivo accidentalmente?

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 14:37 ----------




neo33210 dijo:


> Bueno hoy empezamos a funcionar. me Gustaria que me dieseis vuestra opinion sobr la web a ver que os parece y si se puede mejorar algo. gracias.
> Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur



Demasiadas mayusculas. Tipo de letra debería ser mas original.

La musiquita no esta mal.

Quita lo de "barato", que suena muy cutre.

Las fotos están bien, pero que transicionen mucho mas lento. El recuadro del centro debería ser transparente o algo para que se vea mejor la foto.


----------



## Hinel (4 Ago 2017)

Hola, qué margen tienen? Recuerdo un sablazo tremendo cuando enterramos a la abuela. Por unas poquitas horas de tanatorio 350 euros. 
¿Puede colgar una hoja excel del balance de su antigua empresa?


----------



## automono (4 Ago 2017)

yo pondria algo en plan "tu funeraria de confianza", y si acaso, ya en alguna seccion, algo tipo "pack sencillo familiar", en vez de "rebajao", que suena a mercaillo.

Si me hago el ataud, tiene que tener algunas caracteristicas? vale madera de pino normal y corriente sin tratar? o tiene que estar homologado?


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Ago 2017)

Propongo el siguiente slogan:

"Respetuosos con el difunto y respetuosos con su bolsillo"

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 18:21 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> yo pondria algo en plan "tu funeraria de confianza", y si acaso, ya en alguna seccion, algo tipo "pack sencillo familiar", en vez de "rebajao", que suena a mercaillo.
> 
> Si me hago el ataud, tiene que tener algunas caracteristicas? vale madera de pino normal y corriente sin tratar? o tiene que estar homologado?



Hay un monopolio muy chungo con el tema de los ataúdes.


----------



## Ayios (4 Ago 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> yo pondria algo en plan "tu funeraria de confianza", y si acaso, ya en alguna seccion, algo tipo "pack sencillo familiar", en vez de "rebajao", que suena a mercaillo.
> 
> Si me hago el ataud, tiene que tener algunas caracteristicas? vale madera de pino normal y corriente sin tratar? o tiene que estar homologado?



Hay toda una mafia con el tema de los ataudes, con ciertas empresas que tienen monopolizado el mercado y controlan las licencias y demás.

Hace poco salió un artículo al respecto de un tipo que había inventado un ataud reciclable y las pegas que se estaba encontrando para homologarlo:

Corrupción: El ataúd de cartón made in Madrid, a 100


----------



## mendeley (4 Ago 2017)

No te lo tomes a mal, pero la web es muy mejorable, sobre todo si tal y como he entendido va a su tu principal "escaparate".

Lo que ya te han comentado y con lo que coincido: 
- Lo de "barato", fondo negro inadecuado, demasiada mayúscula, tipografía obsoleta, la música es bonita pero mejor quitarla (hace años que no se ven soluciones así, por no hablar que quien entre a contratar no creo que tenga muchas ganas de ponerse a llorar por la canción)

Y lo que he visto:
- Mejor Wordpress que Wix: más potente, más y mejores plantillas
- Si pones enlaces a redes sociales que sean válidos (los de abajo y los dos de linkedin)
- Los slides me parecen un poco de "feria": deberían ser algo discreto y elegante
- No destacar tanto los precios, algo más discreto y que no de sensación de "página de promoción"
- Todos con el IVA incluido (o sin IVA, pero no unos con y otros sin)
- Falta logotipo. La cabecera es un poco desastre: Mezcla de eslogan con mensaje funcional (toda Asturias)
- Me chirría la frase de inicio "apostamos por familias que desean vivir su dolor"
- ¿No hay formulario para pedir un presupuesto?
- En Otros servicios repites la Incineración. Quizá sea interesante destacarlos metiéndolos en la página de inicio (que quedaría como un breve resumen de lo que ofrece la empresa: para cada servicio un párrafo+imagen pequeña. Y ya te llevan a una nueva página que amplía el contenido)
- ¿"Más"? Mejor poner esos enlaces en el menú inferior de modo que siempre estén visibles
- Contacto: hasta tres veces aparece lo de 24 horas+tel+todo Asturias. Formulario en inglés

Lo dicho, he tratado de ser funcional pero sin intención de molestar: No sé qué inversión llevas hecha -mucha suerte con el negocio, por cierto-, pero dado que es un servicio online deberías plantearte pagar por un buen diseño (una plantilla Wordpress chula puede costar 20-50 €, y que alguien te la personalice ya depende, pero por 150-200 seguro que encuentras gente: Contrata freelancers y encuentra trabajos freelance en línea - Freelancer, por ejemplo)

Edit: por cierto, que carga muy lento, en el móvil (IE en Windows 10 mobile) pensaba que ni funcionaba el enlace hasta que al rato ha cargado.


----------



## Claudia aa (4 Ago 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> Bueno hoy empezamos a funcionar. me Gustaria que me dieseis vuestra opinion sobr la web a ver que os parece y si se puede mejorar algo. gracias.
> Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur



La música es de Gabriel`s Oboe...la misión
Ennio Morricone - Gabriel's Oboe - The Mission soundtrack - YouTube


No sé... no me parece muy adecuada.


----------



## John Galt 007 (4 Ago 2017)

Claudia aa dijo:


> La música es de Gabriel`s Oboe...la misión
> Ennio Morricone - Gabriel's Oboe - The Mission soundtrack - YouTube
> 
> 
> No sé... no me parece muy adecuada.



A mi me parece perfecta.


----------



## nominefi (4 Ago 2017)

una conocida que lleva tiempo en el sector y ahora está con una nueva que abrió tanatorio en Jove (tu sabrás) me dice que es una mafia terrible,sobre todoe en gijon. Parece ser que los celadores se pillan algo bajo manga por avisar a la funeraria gijonesa (la que había hasta ahora) y que es muy dificil quitarles clientes. Yo pensaba que iba con licencia municipal y por eso sólo había una y eso le pasa a mucha gente que pensaban que era un monopolio. Me imagino que con el tiempo ese pensamiento ira cambiando


----------



## Ayios (4 Ago 2017)

nominefi dijo:


> una conocida que lleva tiempo en el sector y ahora está con una nueva que abrió tanatorio en Jove (tu sabrás) me dice que es una mafia terrible,sobre todoe en gijon. Parece ser que los celadores se pillan algo bajo manga por avisar a la funeraria gijonesa (la que había hasta ahora) y que es muy dificil quitarles clientes. Yo pensaba que iba con licencia municipal y por eso sólo había una y eso le pasa a mucha gente que pensaban que era un monopolio. Me imagino que con el tiempo ese pensamiento ira cambiando



Lo mismo pensaba yo. Creo que la principal función de esas funerarias alternativas sería hacer una campaña de promoción para que la gente sepa que tiene poder de decisión y que hay alternativas, porque creo que nadie lo sabe y en el momento que necesitas sus servicios vas a hacer todo lo que te digan en el hospital y el tanatorio y vas a firmar cualquier cosa que te pongan por delante.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> Bueno hoy empezamos a funcionar. me Gustaria que me dieseis vuestra opinion sobr la web a ver que os parece y si se puede mejorar algo. gracias.
> Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur



Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur

PRECIO DE FERETRO, INCINERACION, TRAMITES Y *URNA BASICA PARA TODA ASTURIAS.
*

Asturias es pequeña pero... ¿una urna para toda Asturias? 

---------- Post added 04-ago-2017 at 22:33 ----------

Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur
Qué pesados en muchas páginas con no poner precios con IVA.:ouch:

¿Hacen muchos entierros autónomos que no paguen el IVA?

El 21% por enterrarse, como si fuera un lujo...manda huevos.:ouch:

¿Y si una familia no quiere pagar un entierro?


----------



## Ayios (4 Ago 2017)

Si una familia no quiere pagar el entierro me imagino que echaran al muerto en una fosa común, como cuando se muere un vagabundo y nadie reclama el cuerpo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2017)

Ayios dijo:


> Si una familia no quiere pagar el entierro me imagino que echaran al muerto en una fosa común, como cuando se muere un vagabundo y nadie reclama el cuerpo.



Cuando pasan x años acaba igualmente en la fosa común si no has comprado la propiedad de una lápida.

Tenía entendido que obligaban a la familia a hacerse cargo.


----------



## toñobas (4 Ago 2017)

si aumenta la tasa de mortalidad enseguida sospecharán de los nuevos negocios asociados a este incremento


----------



## Torontoboix (4 Ago 2017)

¿Cómo te decidiste por ese negocio? ¿Tenías contatos? ¿Cómo se te ocurrió?


----------



## mendeley (4 Ago 2017)

siken dijo:


> Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je, he pensado lo mismo



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## h2o ras (4 Ago 2017)

¿ las funerarias, también reciben estrellas Michelin ?


----------



## Ayios (5 Ago 2017)

siken dijo:


> Cuando pasan x años acaba igualmente en la fosa común si no has comprado la propiedad de una lápida.
> 
> Tenía entendido que obligaban a la familia a hacerse cargo.



Hay gente que no tiene familia localizable o ésta no tiene dinero para pagar el entierro. Según he podido leer, en esos casos se hace un entierro "básico" que paga el ayuntamiento y a los cinco años se echan los restos a un osario. Lo de echar directamente el cuerpo a una fosa común no se podría hacer por temas de normativa de sanidad. Lo que no sé es luego si se hace algo con todos esos restos.


----------



## trampantojo (5 Ago 2017)

En el Aeroclub al que pertenezco un socio se ofreció para lanzar al mar la urna (biodegradable) con los restos de las cenizas de un difunto...(era deseo de esparcir al mar las cenizas de esa persona)...y se fueron volando unos 60 km mar adentro....al familiar no se le ocurrió otra cosa que abrir la ventana y en vez de lanzar la urna....la abrió...os podéis imaginar lo que almorzaron


----------



## neo33210 (5 Ago 2017)

Lo primero muchas gracias a todos por vuestras opiniones¡




Ayios dijo:


> Hay gente que no tiene familia localizable o ésta no tiene dinero para pagar el entierro. Según he podido leer, en esos casos se hace un entierro "básico" que paga el ayuntamiento y a los cinco años se echan los restos a un osario. Lo de echar directamente el cuerpo a una fosa común no se podría hacer por temas de normativa de sanidad. Lo que no sé es luego si se hace algo con todos esos restos.



Basicamente es asi, pero.....para que pague el ayuntamiento pufff. Solo se hacen cargo si no se tiene nada de nada , ni el fallecido ni ningun otro familiar.
se acogen a un articulo del codigo civil que obliga a los familiares a correr con los gastos, es decir que te puede tocar pagar el entierro de un primo, tio, etc que ni siquiera conoces. Si tienes coche o piso o pension tu o tus familiares tururu.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:27 ----------




h2o ras dijo:


> ¿ las funerarias, también reciben estrellas Michelin ?



no que yo sepa pero no estaria nada mal.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:28 ----------




Ayios dijo:


> Lo mismo pensaba yo. Creo que la principal función de esas funerarias alternativas sería hacer una campaña de promoción para que la gente sepa que tiene poder de decisión y que hay alternativas, porque creo que nadie lo sabe y en el momento que necesitas sus servicios vas a hacer todo lo que te digan en el hospital y el tanatorio y vas a firmar cualquier cosa que te pongan por delante.



En eso estamos por eso estaremos la segunda semana en la feria de muestras de asturias

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:30 ----------




siken dijo:


> Funeraria barata en Asturias Funerastur
> 
> PRECIO DE FERETRO, INCINERACION, TRAMITES Y *URNA BASICA PARA TODA ASTURIAS.
> *
> ...



Si no quisiera pagar el entierro y no lo cubre asuntos sociales pues al juzgado

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:31 ----------




Hinel dijo:


> Hola, qué margen tienen? Recuerdo un sablazo tremendo cuando enterramos a la abuela. Por unas poquitas horas de tanatorio 350 euros.
> ¿Puede colgar una hoja excel del balance de su antigua empresa?



El margen es amplio, tb es verdad que somos como los bomberos disponibilidad las 24 horas del dia los 365 dias del año y eso...es caro.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:37 ----------




nominefi dijo:


> una conocida que lleva tiempo en el sector y ahora está con una nueva que abrió tanatorio en Jove (tu sabrás) me dice que es una mafia terrible,sobre todoe en gijon. Parece ser que los celadores se pillan algo bajo manga por avisar a la funeraria gijonesa (la que había hasta ahora) y que es muy dificil quitarles clientes. Yo pensaba que iba con licencia municipal y por eso sólo había una y eso le pasa a mucha gente que pensaban que era un monopolio. Me imagino que con el tiempo ese pensamiento ira cambiando



trabaje en ambas empresas y te puedo decir que en gijon apenas se paga comisiones, es mas un tema de costumbres y de compañias de seguros.
durante muchos años solo habia una funeraria era facil era esa si o si.
en gijon un 70% esta segurado y son las compañias las que derivan a las familias para donde quieren.
Fue un monopolio hasta hace unos años, los ayuntamientos concedian las licencias que querian a quien ellos querian. ahora es un negocio como otro cualquiera. Eso si como pretendas abrir un tanatorio la cosa se complica.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:41 ----------




Hinel dijo:


> Hola, qué margen tienen? Recuerdo un sablazo tremendo cuando enterramos a la abuela. Por unas poquitas horas de tanatorio 350 euros.
> ¿Puede colgar una hoja excel del balance de su antigua empresa?



En algunos otros sitios ese precio es baratisimo.
Ten en cuenta que un tanatorio rondara los 3 o 4 millones de euros, es una inversion fuerte que se tarda en amortizar, y con muchos gastos de mantenimiento.

El balance de una funeraria es como otro cualquiera si tienes servicios es muy rentable y no no puedo ponertelo por la ley de proteccion de datos.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:44 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> yo pondria algo en plan "tu funeraria de confianza", y si acaso, ya en alguna seccion, algo tipo "pack sencillo familiar", en vez de "rebajao", que suena a mercaillo.
> 
> Si me hago el ataud, tiene que tener algunas caracteristicas? vale madera de pino normal y corriente sin tratar? o tiene que estar homologado?



lo del pack sencillez lo habia pensado. no descarto hacerlo.

No te merece la pena hacertelo, solo decirte que si quieres uno homologado y valido te lo puedo vender por privado. Te sorprenderias del precio.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 11:55 ----------




mendeley dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero la web es muy mejorable, sobre todo si tal y como he entendido va a su tu principal "escaparate".
> 
> Lo que ya te han comentado y con lo que coincido:
> - Lo de "barato", fondo negro inadecuado, demasiada mayúscula, tipografía obsoleta, la música es bonita pero mejor quitarla (hace años que no se ven soluciones así, por no hablar que quien entre a contratar no creo que tenga muchas ganas de ponerse a llorar por la canción)
> ...



Poco a poco ire mejorando cosas, he tenido algunos problemas economicos y me he visto obligado a hacerla yo mismo, este mes se solucionan e ire poniendo soluciones a todo ello.

solo comentar que para el tema de presupuestos esta el telefono 24 horas, y que en general vendo servicios a precio cerrado para toda Asturias. es decir un servicio de incineracion con todo son 2057 euros para toda asturias, en el caso de entierro tengo que saber donde, porque los precios de cada cementerio son distintos por eso pongo 1200 + las tasas de cada cementerio y los 1200 cubren ataud traslados, tramites y cualquier cosa que se necesite.
Estos son servicios ambos sin tanatorio. Es decir se recoge al fallecido se lleva a una camara y luego se incinera o se entierra. la familia queda en casa o donde quiera. Pueden hacer un funeral u otro acto en el momento que decidan.
Te asombrarias la cantidad de gente que tras pasar 48 horas en un tanatorio no desean volver a pasar por lo mismo. de eso viene lo de vivir esos momentos de dolor en la intimidad, sin tner que aguantar a vecinos, cuñaosss y demas.


----------



## Forchetto (5 Ago 2017)

trampantojo dijo:


> En el Aeroclub al que pertenezco un socio se ofreció para lanzar al mar la urna (biodegradable) con los restos de las cenizas de un difunto...(era deseo de esparcir al mar las cenizas de esa persona)...y se fueron volando unos 60 km mar adentro....al familiar no se le ocurrió otra cosa que abrir la ventana y en vez de lanzar la urna....la abrió...os podéis imaginar lo que almorzaron



A un pariente mío le prometieron que esparcerían sus cenizas al pié del árbol símbolo de Oviedo, El Carbayón, situado en una plaza pública.
Como son unos vagos, guardaron la urna en un trastero muy amplio que tienen, donde ese pariente acumuló todo tipo de mierda a lo largo de su vida.

Así que está descansando al estilo Tutankamón, rodeado de todos sus tesoros...


----------



## automono (5 Ago 2017)

jodo, 2000€ incinerarte... lo veo un poco estafa, te queman con las llamas de un ave fenix por lo menos???

le alegro por tu iniciatva empresarial y seguramente hayas invertido hasta tu ultimo eurillo, pero has de reconocer que los precios de este sector, estan infladisimos (que no digo que os los quedeis vosotros, pero alguien se lo tiene que estar llevando a lo grande con todo esto)


----------



## Forchetto (5 Ago 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> jodo, 2000€ incinerarte... lo veo un poco estafa, te queman con las llamas de un ave fenix por lo menos???



La bombona de butano sube el martes n 5%, hasta 14,88 euros | Compañías | Cinco Días


----------



## automono (5 Ago 2017)

Cuantas bombonas hacen falta para incinerarte?
Quemar a una persona, con un ataud de pino o cartón, debería valer max. 500€, sin historias de tanatorio ni rollos.
Cada familia, que se monte sus celebraciones con las cenizas en un jarroncito.

Esto se puede usar?
El ataúd de cartón de cien euros que Aragón permite y otras comunidades no | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es

y este precio? (aunque sea de hace 7 años)
El Ayuntamiento fija una tasa de 180 euros por incineración para cuando se abra el crematorio

No se aleja demasiado de 2000€ por quemar un cadaver?

mira, aquí, para pesos de +60kg, sale por menos de 400€ para mascostas, vamos, que menudo negocio hay con la muerte en este país.
Incineración individual de mascota - cremascota.com

400.000 muertos al año, por 2000€ cada uno sale un picazo de negociete



Forchetto dijo:


> La bombona de butano sube el martes n 5%, hasta 14,88 euros | Compañías | Cinco Días


----------



## Macabrón (5 Ago 2017)

Por curiosidad ¿El coche fúnebre se compra ya hecho, o compras un coche y lo tienes que llevar a un carrocero? ¿Lleva refrigeración especial detrás o algún equipamiento específico para su función? ¿Cuánto cuesta uno de esos...? gracias


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Ago 2017)

Ya te han llegado clientes?.
Se considera cliente al difunto a al familiar que paga?.
El libro de reclamaciones existe en ese sector?.


----------



## Ayios (5 Ago 2017)

¿Si te llega un muerto célebre como Ángel Nieto os hacéis fotos con el cadaver de recuerdo? No digo que lo hagas tú, por supuesto, si no si es algo que has visto en alguna otra empresa.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Ago 2017)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Si te llega un muerto célebre como Ángel Nieto os hacéis fotos con el cadaver de recuerdo? No digo que lo hagas tú, por supuesto, si no si es algo que has visto en alguna otra empresa.



Supongo que si lo hacen será para un morboso recuerdo.
No creo que con fines lucrativos pudieran hacerlo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2017)

Macabrón dijo:


> Por curiosidad ¿El coche fúnebre se compra ya hecho, o compras un coche y lo tienes que llevar a un carrocero? ¿Lleva refrigeración especial detrás o algún equipamiento específico para su función? ¿Cuánto cuesta uno de esos...? gracias



De segunda mano te lo venden o alquilan hasta con ataúd si quieres.

https://www.milanuncios.com/motor/coche-funebre.htm


¡Atención! uno lo venden por CIERRE de empresa.:8:

Vendo coche fúnebre en muy buen estado, las ruedas están nuevas, la pintura está perfecta. Lo vendo por cierre de la empresa funeraria. Modelo Renault 21. Color Azul marino​


Coche fúnebre seminuevo más lote de 7 ataúdes en madera y enseres fúnebres. Color marrón​


Coche funebre antiguo, con tan solo 60. 000 km, funciona perfectamente. Se puede *ver y prova sin compromiso* alguno.​

No veo que tengan una cámara especial como los furgones con frigorífico.


----------



## neo33210 (5 Ago 2017)

Macabrón dijo:


> Por curiosidad ¿El coche fúnebre se compra ya hecho, o compras un coche y lo tienes que llevar a un carrocero? ¿Lleva refrigeración especial detrás o algún equipamiento específico para su función? ¿Cuánto cuesta uno de esos...? gracias



habitualmente compras el chasis y lo llevas a un carrocero para que lo carroce.
tb se puede usar un coche de segunda mano pero no debe cortarse el chasis.
la refrigeracion no es obligatoria en francia si pero en españa no. hablaban de hacerlo obligatorio.
coste a patadas pero calcula de 60 a 90 mil euros nuevo. un furgon sobre 50.000.
De segunda mano pues de 1000 a 30.000.
lo unico que obliga la legislacion española es que el compartimento del cadaver sea estanco e independiente del del conductor.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 17:13 ----------




piopio dijo:


> Ya te han llegado clientes?.
> Se considera cliente al difunto a al familiar que paga?.
> El libro de reclamaciones existe en ese sector?.



desgraciadamente solo me llegan facturas por ahora. Calcula un año para que despege.
se considera cliente al difunto
si es obligatorio el libro

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 17:15 ----------




Ayios dijo:


> ¿Si te llega un muerto célebre como Ángel Nieto os hacéis fotos con el cadaver de recuerdo? No digo que lo hagas tú, por supuesto, si no si es algo que has visto en alguna otra empresa.



no para nada, lo que si se aprovecha es la publicidad que te dan en tv y radios, tipo fulanito de tal esta en el tanatorio cual y en las imagenes de la tele si salen tus coches o furgones

---------- Post added 05-ago-2017 at 17:26 ----------




miniempresario dijo:


> Cuantas bombonas hacen falta para incinerarte?
> Quemar a una persona, con un ataud de pino o cartón, debería valer max. 500€, sin historias de tanatorio ni rollos.
> Cada familia, que se monte sus celebraciones con las cenizas en un jarroncito.
> 
> ...



Sin entrar a valorar los precios te puedo decir que ese precio corresponde solo y exclusivamente a la incineracion, a eso debes sumarle la recogida, tramites, ataud, preparacion y demas . Sin contar que al ser tasas estan exentas de iva, yo por desgracia no.
En este negocio como en los demas se esta sujeto a legislacion que....por desgracia no es la mas favorable al consumidor. ejemplo el ataud que tiene que ser de madera de 20mm al menos. El ataud de carton no esta homologado en asturias. por lo cual no se puede utilizar.
Por cierto no soy millonario ni espero serlo, simplemente ganarme un sueldo que me permita vivir a mi y a mi familia.
Solo comentarte que desde hace dos año he conseguido que los precios en asturias no solamente no suban sino que bajen en el entorno del 12%.
Se que los precios pueden bajar algo mas pero ten en cuenta que es proceso de tiempo tb.


----------



## Ayios (5 Ago 2017)

Si hay margen para bajar, bájalo y que les den por culo a los demás. Aunque me imagino que a partir de entonces tendrías que mirar todos los días los bajos del coche. 

Un familiar mío montó una tienda de ropa y al principio se puso un margen de beneficios que a él le parecía suficiente pero era menor que otras tiendas de ropa similar en la misma ciudad, y llegó al punto de que le fue a la tienda el dueño de unas cuantas tiendas rivales más antiguas y le dijo que o vendía la ropa más cara por las buenas o la vendía por las malas, porque él no iba a entrar en una guerra de precios. Lo que hizo fue llamar a los proveedores y quejarse de mi familiar, y fueron los proveedores los que llamaron a mi familiar y le dijeron que o subía los precios o le dejaban de vender ropa porque el que se había quejado era un cliente más importante y no querían enfrentarse a él.

Y hablamos de tiendas de ropa. Me imagino que en el tema de las funerarias será incluso peor.


----------



## neo33210 (5 Ago 2017)

Ayios dijo:


> Si hay margen para bajar, bájalo y que les den por culo a los demás. Aunque me imagino que a partir de entonces tendrías que mirar todos los días los bajos del coche.
> 
> Un familiar mío montó una tienda de ropa y al principio se puso un margen de beneficios que a él le parecía suficiente pero era menor que otras tiendas de ropa similar en la misma ciudad, y llegó al punto de que le fue a la tienda el dueño de unas cuantas tiendas rivales más antiguas y le dijo que o vendía la ropa más cara por las buenas o la vendía por las malas, porque él no iba a entrar en una guerra de precios. Lo que hizo fue llamar a los proveedores y quejarse de mi familiar, y fueron los proveedores los que llamaron a mi familiar y le dijeron que o subía los precios o le dejaban de vender ropa porque el que se había quejado era un cliente más importante y no querían enfrentarse a él.
> 
> Y hablamos de tiendas de ropa. Me imagino que en el tema de las funerarias será incluso peor.



Mas a o menos es asi, aparte de los proveedores estan las compañias de seguros que tb se las traen. Ademas si sacas un producto al mercado con una diferencia de precio brutal sobre los demas, la gente piensa que es un timo. Desgraciadamente hay que ir poco a poco.


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 Ago 2017)

se considera cliente al difunto
si es obligatorio el libro​
Entonces ¿el libro de reclamaciones es una ouija? ienso:


----------



## Tons of Latunes (6 Ago 2017)

Las que llevan tetas de silicona deben ir al contenedor amarillo?

Se pueden tunear los ataudes?


----------



## Alexcandas (6 Ago 2017)

El mejor sitio para montar ese tipo de negocios en Asturias la juventud estamos fuera y los que se han quedado son 4 sin muchas aspiraciones otros que han tenido algo de suerte y mucho viejo


----------



## cruel e inhumano (6 Ago 2017)

Como te han dicho la web es muy mejorable. Solo tienes que mirar las páginas de las funerarias más afamadas, de España o del extranjero.

Debe ser ante todo ELEGANTE, y transmitir por sí misma PROFESIONALIDAD y CALIDAD 

No puede haber errores de ningún tipo, y de redacción menos.

Debe mostrar sensibilidad y sutileza al hablar de temas peliagudos (cómo es el proceso de incineración, cómo son los servicios que ofreces, etc.).

El catálogo de urnas, o de cualquier producto que ofreces, debe ser profesional, con imágenes de calidad, y fácil de explorar. Si es posible yo pondría precios finales a todo lo que sea que ofrezcáis... urnas, ataúdes, flores, lápidas, etc. (los clientes os lo agradecerán y quedarán contentos si pueden calcular ellos exactamente el precio final con las modificaciones que ellos deseen).

Esos textos que aparecen con el scroll con efectos de hace mil años, fuera.

Contrata a un profesional, o busca un theme wordpress para funerarias, iglesias o incluso bodas.


----------



## Kalevala (7 Ago 2017)

En mi barrio de pequeño había uno que trabajaba en una funeraria y le llamaban el enterrador. Era feo de cojones, vizco, con chepa, dientes apiñados, gafas de culo botella ..... y luego siempre iba con traje y corbata. Unas pintas curiosas.

En tu barrio te llaman "el enterrador"? Hablas de trabajo con los vecinos?


----------



## Turismundo (11 Ago 2017)

Fuera de preguntas trollescas:

Habiendo trabajado en el sector tantos años, ¿has vivido experiencias paranormales?


----------



## Tacañete (11 Ago 2017)

¿Te han dejado hacerlo?, tengo entendido que en el mundillo de las funerarias hay verdaderas mafias que controlan el mercado y donde no se puede meter cualquiera.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Ago 2017)

Ofrece su empresa este servicio?

Enterramiento gore: En el tibet te despellejan y te echan a comer a los buitres - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Considerando lo mermada que esta la poblacion de buitres en España, que son *especie protegida*, quiza el servicio podria obtener subvenciones


----------



## Macabrón (11 Ago 2017)

Vaya chorradas en un hilo serio de un emprendedor que le ha puesto huevos a la tortilla. 

Como fuera yo moderador, los mensajes chorras desaparecían uno tras otro. 

Al creador del hilo, me pregunto si has pensado en ofrecer como servicio los llamados funerales civiles, en que el difunto o la familia encarga que en vez de ser religiosos, se celebre de otra manera. Por ejemplo, velatorio en el campo de fútbol de la localidad, (HAY QUIEN LO QUIERE ASÍ), llevarlo al cementerio sonando el himno del Real Madrid o un pasodoble torero si le iba la tauromaquia, música disco de los 80 con discursos de los deudos, etc.
Este modelo se va imponiendo poco a poco, lo de funerales civiles a la carta, pocas empresas lo ofrecen.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 20:07 ----------

_Habiendo trabajado en el sector tantos años, ¿has vivido experiencias paranormales?
_

No es tan chorra el tema, una amiga de mi madre (comparten coro) es celadora en el mortuorio de hospital de aquí y dice que sí ocurren ciertas cosas y se ven apariciones de personas en salas o pasillos a horas donde no debería haber gente. La visión dura unos segundos, antes de preguntarle desaparece, como si hubiera sido una alucinación, y luego es una de las personas que yacen en las neveras.

---------- Post added 11-ago-2017 at 20:09 ----------

Ha ocurrido ya en varias ocasiones, en mi familia se ha dado el caso de recién fallecido un tío de mi madre, lo vieran la hija y la nieta aparecerse al mismo tiempo, la niña 4 años...


----------



## damnit (12 Ago 2017)

No sé si el OP sigue por aquí o si sigue respondiendo preguntas, pero me parece muy interesante las cosas que ha comentado:

¿Cómo empezaste en este sector? ¿cómo adquiriste tus conocimientos? ¿en qué dirías que se basa conocimiento que dices que es tan complejo de adquirir para montar un negocio así?

interesante hilo, gracias por compartirlo y ni caso a los subnormales que van de graciosos


----------



## neo33210 (13 Ago 2017)

Lo primero disculpas por tardar en contestar pero buenos estamos en una feria en asturias y estamos bastante liados



Finnhamn dijo:


> Las que llevan tetas de silicona deben ir al contenedor amarillo?
> 
> Se pueden tunear los ataudes?



sobre los de los pechos pues no.
Hay alguna empresa especializada que lo hace pero los problemas que da por el tiempo que necesita para hacerlo lo hace complicado

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:52 ----------




gestasturias dijo:


> El mejor sitio para montar ese tipo de negocios en Asturias la juventud estamos fuera y los que se han quedado son 4 sin muchas aspiraciones otros que han tenido algo de suerte y mucho viejo



eso es completamente cierto

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:53 ----------




cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Como te han dicho la web es muy mejorable. Solo tienes que mirar las páginas de las funerarias más afamadas, de España o del extranjero.
> 
> Debe ser ante todo ELEGANTE, y transmitir por sí misma PROFESIONALIDAD y CALIDAD
> 
> ...



tomo buena nota de todo. gracias

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:55 ----------




Kalevala dijo:


> En mi barrio de pequeño había uno que trabajaba en una funeraria y le llamaban el enterrador. Era feo de cojones, vizco, con chepa, dientes apiñados, gafas de culo botella ..... y luego siempre iba con traje y corbata. Unas pintas curiosas.
> 
> En tu barrio te llaman "el enterrador"? Hablas de trabajo con los vecinos?



NO no me llaman asi, solamente si preguntan y se les puede ayudar

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:57 ----------




alopez76 dijo:


> Se llora en alguna situación? Se hace uno inmune?



Lorar cuanto te toca alguien cercano a ti como todos. Inmune no pero digamos mas frio si. Afortudamente algunos casos siguen tocando la fibra sensible.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:58 ----------




Turismundo dijo:


> Fuera de preguntas trollescas:
> 
> Habiendo trabajado en el sector tantos años, ¿has vivido experiencias paranormales?



NO paranormales ninguna.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 22:59 ----------




Tacañete dijo:


> ¿Te han dejado hacerlo?, tengo entendido que en el mundillo de las funerarias hay verdaderas mafias que controlan el mercado y donde no se puede meter cualquiera.



Pues si afortunadamente las cosas son mas sencillas ahora que hace 20 años.
El control sigue existiendo pero de otra manera.

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 23:01 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> Ofrece su empresa este servicio?
> 
> Enterramiento gore: En el tibet te despellejan y te echan a comer a los buitres - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Considerando lo mermada que esta la poblacion de buitres en España, que son *especie protegida*, quiza el servicio podria obtener subvenciones



no no lo ofrecemos. quiza dentro de muchos años cuando cambie la mentalidad

---------- Post added 13-ago-2017 at 23:04 ----------




Macabrón dijo:


> Vaya chorradas en un hilo serio de un emprendedor que le ha puesto huevos a la tortilla.
> 
> Como fuera yo moderador, los mensajes chorras desaparecían uno tras otro.
> 
> ...



Lo de los funerales civiles ya existe y se hacen. lo de a la carta es bastante dificil pues para usar un campo de futbol tienes que tener el permiso del club y solo lo suelen hacer si es alguien muy cercano al club. Lo de la musica y otras cosas sin problemas.

NUnca me han pasado cosas raras.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ago 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> Lo primero disculpas por tardar en contestar pero buenos estamos en* una feria *en asturias y estamos bastante liados



Esa feria debe de estar "de muerte" ::


Me imagino los stands, qué diver...


----------



## Denyuri (13 Ago 2017)

Ayios dijo:


> Si una familia no quiere pagar el entierro me imagino que echaran al muerto en una fosa común, como cuando se muere un vagabundo y nadie reclama el cuerpo.



Es más triste aún, los abandonan moribundos en hospitales y residencias y no vuelven a coger el teléfono. Por 1.500 asquerosos euros.

De la web no digo ná que ya se lo habrán dicho tó, Ennio Morricone tamién pa flipar. Me extraña que no ofrezca la pelotilla de sal biodegradable estilo Ariel, que aunque esté prohibido lanzarlo a cursos de agua sigue teniendo demanda, veo que lleva otras que no sé de qué material serán ¿arena?













De preguntas raras que siempre he querido hacer estaría el: ¿retiran todas las amalgamas, implantes, prótesis de titanio, marcapasos...que no pueden entrar al cremador?

Y por mucho que miro la web no veo donde tiene el crematorio físico, si lo hubiere, me extraña que den licencia para algo así ahora mismo en Asturiex :: Otra pregunta rara: ¿ni un sólo ataúd sin la cruz? releñe, los ateos también palman ::


----------



## Ms13 (13 Ago 2017)

euriborfree dijo:


> Ofrece su empresa este servicio?
> 
> Enterramiento gore: En el tibet te despellejan y te echan a comer a los buitres - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Considerando lo mermada que esta la poblacion de buitres en España, que son *especie protegida*, quiza el servicio podria obtener subvenciones



En la India, dónde también se practica ese tipo de _enterramiento_, están muriendo los buitres intoxicados con ciertos medicamentos que tomaban los difuntos.


----------



## neo33210 (14 Ago 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> Es más triste aún, los abandonan moribundos en hospitales y residencias y no vuelven a coger el teléfono. Por 1.500 asquerosos euros.
> 
> De la web no digo ná que ya se lo habrán dicho tó, Ennio Morricone tamién pa flipar. Me extraña que no ofrezca la pelotilla de sal biodegradable estilo Ariel, que aunque esté prohibido lanzarlo a cursos de agua sigue teniendo demanda, veo que lleva otras que no sé de qué material serán ¿arena?
> 
> ...



Si fuera asi como dices estarian todos los hospitales y residencias llenos, nadie queda sin enterrar.

La pelotitilla tipo ariel No es para cursos de agua sino para mar. En el mar no esta prohibida. Y si se demanda mucho porque se disuelve rapidamente.

Lo que no debe entrar al crematorio son los marcapasos y otros mecanismos que llevan pilas, El problema es que las pilas estallan por el calor y se convierten en verdaderas balas que pueden atravesar los ladrillos refractarios del horno pudiendo original un incendio. y estos se estraeen siempre que se conozca de su existencia por seguridad.
No localizas el horno crematorio porque trabajamos con varios en distintas localidades de asturias. Y por si te sirve de algo se estan tramitando varias en asturias en estos momentos.
Lo de la cruz tienes razon deberia poner alguna foto, en mi descargo te puedo decir que ambos feretros vienen de origen sin las cruces puestas, es decir ponerlas es opcional.


----------



## Denyuri (14 Ago 2017)

No, lo que digo, y me consta por compas médicos, es que hay gente que lleva a su familiar moribundo al Hospital y lo abandonan, se cambian de número de móvil y no hay manera de localizarlos, así corre con los gastos del sepelio no sé muy bien si la administración hospitalaria o qué, pero no van ni 1 ni 10 ni 30 casos... Me decía la compa que el HUCA ya ha apoquinado unos cuantos de a 1.500€ cada cual...

Anda, pues no sabía yo que al mar no estaba prohibida, la pelotilla nos la dieron hace unos años para un acantilado y ya creímos que nos multaban si nos cazaban lanzándola (y eso que fue en primavera y no habría nadie bañándose). Creía yo que con la tontería nueva de legislación ya no se podía ni siquiera al mar. Te preguntaba porque ponías la urna ésa biodegradable que no la veo muy "lanzable" como la pelotilla de sales, que sí que nos fue relativamente cómoda. ¿Es simplemente cerámica la de tu foto?

Y sí, sé que no se pueden meter marcapasos por las pilas, la duda que siempre he tenido es ¿se lo quitan en el hospital post-mortem o le toca a los de la funeraria? porque es cuasi que cirugía, tiene que ser jodido. Y me creía yo que las amalgamas acabarían deteriorando el horno, aparte de los gases que emite al fundirse, tremebundamente nocivos y que requerirían otro permiso para manejo de sustancias peligrosas.

Pregunto lo del horno porque últimamente hay bastantes demandas por ese tema en Asturies, sobre todo por su ubicación cercana a núcleos poblacionales. 

Y sí hombre, pon alguna sin cruz, que aunque los faimliares al final se pasen por el forro la voluntad del finado, haberlos, haylos.


----------



## neo33210 (14 Ago 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> No, lo que digo, y me consta por compas médicos, es que hay gente que lleva a su familiar moribundo al Hospital y lo abandonan, se cambian de número de móvil y no hay manera de localizarlos, así corre con los gastos del sepelio no sé muy bien si la administración hospitalaria o qué, pero no van ni 1 ni 10 ni 30 casos... Me decía la compa que el HUCA ya ha apoquinado unos cuantos de a 1.500€ cada cual...
> 
> Anda, pues no sabía yo que al mar no estaba prohibida, la pelotilla nos la dieron hace unos años para un acantilado y ya creímos que nos multaban si nos cazaban lanzándola (y eso que fue en primavera y no habría nadie bañándose). Creía yo que con la tontería nueva de legislación ya no se podía ni siquiera al mar. Te preguntaba porque ponías la urna ésa biodegradable que no la veo muy "lanzable" como la pelotilla de sales, que sí que nos fue relativamente cómoda. ¿Es simplemente cerámica la de tu foto?
> 
> ...



a ver por un lado lo del huca ya lo arreglare yo este año, seria largo de explicar pero el huca no tendria que pagar nada.

bidegradable no quiere decir biosolubre son dos cosas distintas aunque compatibles, la de la foto que pones es de barro y se disuelve pero tarda mas. De momento en asturias las cenizas se pueden tirar sin problema ninguno en sitios no publicos. Lo que antes pasaba es que la gente tiraba las urnas completas sin abrir ni nada con el resultado de que aparecian flotando y eso.
Mas cercano que estan en gijon que hay cuatro hornos crematorios al ladito del h. de cabueñes. que yo sepa hay problemas con el horno en siero ultimamente.
Los encargados de extraer los marcapasos y eso son los medicos tanatologos que en teoria deberia escoger la familia y no ser impuestos. Hay medicos forenses que tb son tanatologos otros no. En los hospitales en algunas ocasiones los retiran si fallece durante una operacion.
a lo largo de este mes hare cambios en la web y eso sera uno de esos cambios


----------



## Denyuri (14 Ago 2017)

Te comentaba lo de biodegradable/biosoluble porque las sales de marras, sin encarecer mucho, son cómodas para lanzar al mar, y ya tú sabes que por Asturias hay bastante tradición en según qué zonas, me extrañaba que no lo incluyeras (por Gijón yo creo que lo ofrecen todas, en Oviedo no me dio por preguntar).

Y sí, problemas está dando el de Siero, que no paramos de meterle alegaciones 

Te preguntaba porque siendo muerte natural que no requiera pasar autopsia, no sabía yo quien diantres quitaría un marcapasos, o si lo reciclarían en el propio hospital antes de llegar a la funeraria para evitar reventas (valen un pastizal algunos de esos dispositivos), las veces que me ha tocado rellenar impresos no recuerdo que en ninguna me lo preguntaran y siempre me extrañó.

Suerte con el negocio, que clientes no te faltarán xD A ver cuando se ponen de moda los funerales a la irlandesa.


----------



## automono (14 Ago 2017)

por lo que leo, entiendo que tu negocio es simplemente una oficina y os encargais de tema de coches para traslados en plan bonito, y gestionar con el tanatorio y crematorios, cementerios...
vamos, que no todas las funerarias tienen sus instalaciones para tener cadaveres e incinerar no?

así la inversión se reduce supongo, porque si tienes que montarte tu sala para cadaveres, hornos...


----------



## platelminto (14 Ago 2017)

Aquí uno que se ha estrellado por no tener en cuenta las aseguradoras:
Medio año sin un solo velatorio | La Verdad

_El tanatorio de San Roque planea su cierre después de que ningún vecino de la zona haya requerido sus servicios desde la apertura

Seis meses sin la más mínima actividad. Ese es el tiempo que lleva el tanatorio-funeraria de Blanca, ubicado en el polígono industrial San Roque e inaugurado el pasado 20 de enero, sin acoger un velatorio. Un tiempo en el que su dueño, sin embargo, ha tenido que hacer frente a los cerca de 2.000 euros mensuales que cuesta abrir estas instalaciones, únicas en la localidad, entre gastos de luz, agua, préstamo y alquiler de la nave, con una inversión total cercana a los 200.000 euros.

Su propietario, Pedro Antonio Palazón Morales, natural de Abarán y de 48 años, y su pareja María Antonia Palazón Molina, natural de Blanca y también de 48 años, no entienden por qué no han estrenado todavía su local de 300 metros cuadrados con dos salas, una capilla, sala de preparación y recibidor.

El gerente del tanatorio, que ha sido camionero durante diez años y antes trabajó en la huerta, y su mujer, que desde hace ocho años presta servicio en la residencia geriátrica de Abanilla, residen en Archena. Probaron fortuna y decidieron abrir este negocio porque «desde Cieza hasta Archena, es decir, en todo el Valle de Ricote, no hay tanatorio alguno en un perímetro de quince kilómetros». Para conseguir mayores conocimientos de esta actividad, el pasado año Pedro Antonio viajó a Valladolid para lograr, con éxito, el título de tanatoestética, y a Barcelona para el de tanatopraxia. En dos meses ampliará sus conocimientos en esta materia y se trasladará a Galicia para hacer un curso de homologación profesional.

Preguntado por las razones de que los usuarios no hayan usado todavía sus instalaciones y prefieran trasladarse bien al tanatorio de Cieza o a los dos de Archena, Pedro Antonio Palazón remite a la ley 50/1980 de Contratos del Seguro, que establece que todas las compañías tienen la obligación de comunicar a los usuarios y consumidores la libre elección de funerarias y tanatorios, «pero estas no lo hacen», lamenta. «En lo que llevamos de año al menos veinte ciudadanos de Blanca han fallecido y ninguno ha venido a nuestro tanatorio», explica. En definitiva, Pedro Antonio Palazón achaca esta situación «al desconocimiento» de los posibles clientes, «dado que las compañía no les dan la suficiente información», y a la «mala praxis de los colaboradores» de las aseguradoras.

Palazón sí ha realizado en las últimas fechas varios servicios fuera de Blanca, en tanatorios de Murcia, Cartagena y Corvera, merced a convenios de colaboración firmados con los mismos. Pero esto no es suficiente para poder mantener abiertas las veinticuatro horas del día sus instalaciones en la calle Comunidad de Castilla, en el polígono industrial de San Roque, en Blanca. De ahí que se esté planteando el cierre si en los próximos meses persiste esa situación. «No me quedará más remedio», lamenta.

En cuanto a precios, este tanatorio cobra unos 2.500 euros a los usuarios que no están asegurados y les cubre tanto la recogida como el traslado, preparación, incineración y féretro, así como un ramo de flores._


----------



## neo33210 (16 Ago 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> por lo que leo, entiendo que tu negocio es simplemente una oficina y os encargais de tema de coches para traslados en plan bonito, y gestionar con el tanatorio y crematorios, cementerios...
> vamos, que no todas las funerarias tienen sus instalaciones para tener cadaveres e incinerar no?
> 
> así la inversión se reduce supongo, porque si tienes que montarte tu sala para cadaveres, hornos...



Las inversiones serian altisimas y no compensa ya que hay instalaciones infrautilizadas.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 08:39 ----------




platelminto dijo:


> Aquí uno que se ha estrellado por no tener en cuenta las aseguradoras:
> Medio año sin un solo velatorio | La Verdad
> 
> _El tanatorio de San Roque planea su cierre después de que ningún vecino de la zona haya requerido sus servicios desde la apertura
> ...



Sin conocer mucho los datos, asi a ojo decir que en cieza hay un tanatorio del grupo Albia, Albia es la funeraria de la aseguradora Santa Lucia, asi que todo lo que dependa de esa aseguradora lo va a tener dificil, va a tener que hacer una campaña de imagen por la zona para que sus vecinos lo escojan a el. Repito una vez mas , no es tan facil.


----------



## Enterao (16 Ago 2017)

es cierto que Podemos pide establecer el sepelio universal gratuito o algo parecido ?


----------



## neo33210 (16 Ago 2017)

Enterao dijo:


> es cierto que Podemos pide establecer el sepelio universal gratuito o algo parecido ?



Lo desconozco. pero mucho me temo que pagarian las arcas publicas.


----------



## QuietAchiever (18 Ago 2017)

Lo primero, desear toda la suerte y el buen hacer del mundo al forero que monta un negocio y responde preguntas. Me ha resultado un hilo muy interesante. Todos tendremos que pasar por el trance de escoger funeraria unas cuantas veces en la vida, ojalá pocas, y en el momento está uno un poco perdido.

Y ahora va mi experiencia: Nunca os quedéis con el presupuesto de la funeraria que os proporciona el hospital. En un hospital privado de Madrid, yo solicité un servicio lo más básico posible (sin tanatorio, etc), y me dijeron una cantidad que me escandalizó, y que incluia por fuerza cosas que yo no quería.
Llamando por teléfono a tres o cuatro empresas (en Madrid hay sana competencia), me ofrecieron lo que yo quería por la quinta parte del importe. La única molestia fue ir a por la urna a una ciudad a 10km.

En fin, que no sé quién se lucraba ahí, si el hospital, el celador o la empresa, pero que se aprovechaban de los malos momentos, eso está claro.


----------



## Macabrón (18 Ago 2017)

Fue mi abuela palmarla en Barcelona y le encasquetaron un féretro imponente, como los que salen en las películas americanas, no los redondeados estos habituales. Pero para mí que no era de madera maciza como lo facturaron sino de otro material sintético, no me parecía madera al tacto ni olía como un mueble. Nos cobraron unas coronas pero nunca las vimos, los muy... pero como la gestión la llevó mi tío que no tiene ni idea de nada, nos colaron 5000 euros (el nicho es de propiedad, que si no...). 

Como dijo mi señor padre "vale más el entierro que la muerta..." 

Sí, se aprovechan de la inelasticidad del cliente en esos dolorosos momentos para cascarl€ bien. Como curiosidad os diré que aquí en Jaén preparamos todo por si palmaba con nosotros y nos dieron un presupuesto carísimo; luego preguntamos en tres funerarias más y había variación, cuando les dices que aún no se ha muerto pero que estáis comparando empresas y presupuestos por si acaso, y le muestras otros más económicos, se ablandan bastante. Ahora si el muerto lo tienes encima de la mesa, se aprovechan del copón...


----------



## Enterao (18 Ago 2017)

como ves la introduccion de nuevos procedimientos de disposicion de cadaveres y nuevos tipos de feretro , no necesariamente mas baratos por cierto como el caso del que salio de carton ?


----------



## neo33210 (19 Ago 2017)

QuietAchiever dijo:


> Lo primero, desear toda la suerte y el buen hacer del mundo al forero que monta un negocio y responde preguntas. Me ha resultado un hilo muy interesante. Todos tendremos que pasar por el trance de escoger funeraria unas cuantas veces en la vida, ojalá pocas, y en el momento está uno un poco perdido.
> 
> Y ahora va mi experiencia: Nunca os quedéis con el presupuesto de la funeraria que os proporciona el hospital. En un hospital privado de Madrid, yo solicité un servicio lo más básico posible (sin tanatorio, etc), y me dijeron una cantidad que me escandalizó, y que incluia por fuerza cosas que yo no quería.
> Llamando por teléfono a tres o cuatro empresas (en Madrid hay sana competencia), me ofrecieron lo que yo quería por la quinta parte del importe. La única molestia fue ir a por la urna a una ciudad a 10km.
> ...



de lo poco que se de madrid en estos temas coincido contigo. Pedir siempre presupuesto.
En los hospitales publicos hay varias funerarias con lo que se pueden pedir varios presupuestos, en los privados o concertados hay funerarias que tienen la exclusividad, mi recomendacion es pasarde ellos y pedir presupuesto siempre.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 00:39 ----------




Macabrón dijo:


> Fue mi abuela palmarla en Barcelona y le encasquetaron un féretro imponente, como los que salen en las películas americanas, no los redondeados estos habituales. Pero para mí que no era de madera maciza como lo facturaron sino de otro material sintético, no me parecía madera al tacto ni olía como un mueble. Nos cobraron unas coronas pero nunca las vimos, los muy... pero como la gestión la llevó mi tío que no tiene ni idea de nada, nos colaron 5000 euros (el nicho es de propiedad, que si no...).
> 
> Como dijo mi señor padre "vale más el entierro que la muerta..."
> 
> Sí, se aprovechan de la inelasticidad del cliente en esos dolorosos momentos para cascarl€ bien. Como curiosidad os diré que aquí en Jaén preparamos todo por si palmaba con nosotros y nos dieron un presupuesto carísimo; luego preguntamos en tres funerarias más y había variación, cuando les dices que aún no se ha muerto pero que estáis comparando empresas y presupuestos por si acaso, y le muestras otros más económicos, se ablandan bastante. Ahora si el muerto lo tienes encima de la mesa, se aprovechan del copón...



Entiendo los casos que por ser una muerte inesperada nos pillen de sorpresa, pero si es esperada por dios pedir presupuesto siempre.
Entender que muchos de estos "PROFESIONALES" son comerciales sin escrupulos que venderian a su madre por una comision.
Ojala la gente lo mirase antes y cerrase aquel presupuesto que le venga bien y no quedase en manos de esta gente.
Repito siempre, siempre pedir presupuesto , incluso con compañia de seguros.
Recordad que aun con compañia de seguros, los precios no son lo mismo en todas las funerarias.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2017 at 00:43 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> como ves la introduccion de nuevos procedimientos de disposicion de cadaveres y nuevos tipos de feretro , no necesariamente mas baratos por cierto como el caso del que salio de carton ?



No entiendo la pregunta.

Solo un comentario mas, la compañia de seguros NO ES VUESTRA AMIGA, lo unico que quiere es pagar lo menos posible y que no se borren polizas.
Leeros las polizas y anexos que luego quieren hacer lo que les da la gana


----------



## Belfagor (19 Ago 2017)

Joder, qué susto había visto en el título: *"Me acabo de montar a una funcionaria en Asturias"*

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Enterao (21 Ago 2017)

> Iniciado por Enterao Ver Mensaje
> como ves la introduccion de nuevos procedimientos de disposicion de cadaveres y nuevos tipos de feretro , no necesariamente mas baratos por cierto como el caso del que salio de carton ?
> 
> No entiendo la pregunta.
> ...




que si tu puedes aceptar feretros "no convencionales" como ese que salio de carton . u otros tipos ..


----------



## Coinbase (31 Ago 2017)

Eso si que es un negocio seguro, nunca te faltarán clientes


----------



## Louis Renault (2 Sep 2017)

Tengo una suegra que es una joya, me aconsejas un buen estuche?
En serio, yo pienso que este negocio le falta un modelo low cost. 50% de descuento en el segundo fiambre, Descuento familias numerosas,..etc


----------



## spala (2 Sep 2017)

q vale un horno crematorio y donde leches se compra algo asi? XD


----------



## Zuschauer (2 Sep 2017)

spala dijo:


> q vale un horno crematorio y donde leches se compra algo asi? XD



Me imagino que eso no se compra en ningún sitio, sino que se diseña/ construye exprofeso usando equipos industriales. 

En otro orden de cosas, el otro día escuché en una entrevista a un operario de un crematorio que el coste de una incineración es de unos 800€ mientras que el coste del gas empleado no llega a los 20€.

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## neo33210 (4 Sep 2017)

spala dijo:


> q vale un horno crematorio y donde leches se compra algo asi? XD



por poneros uno hay muchas fabricas.
IDETER - Cremación e incineración

Lo que cuesta no es el horno en si.
la obra de adecuacion del local y los permisos son lo que suben mas.

Horno sobre 150.000 uno curioso. con la instalacion y demas sobre 500.000


----------



## luismarple (4 Sep 2017)

Yo le podría de nombre "funeraria superfun"
Fun de funeraria y de diversión en inglés! Lo pillais??


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Sep 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo le podría de nombre "funeraria super*fun*"
> Fun de funeraria y de diversión en inglés! Lo pillais??



Claro. Y de paso recicla el anuncio del barbudo de las gominolas y que salga cantando : 
"Eh, tú ¿crées que hoy te has diver-muerto?"


----------



## KUTRONIO (4 Sep 2017)

neo33210 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente eso funciona mucho en hospitales y residencias de ancianos.



Otro promotor de ventas muy importante en su sector son los de emergencias. Ponte comodo que el colega KUTRONIO te va a contar una historia de las buenas: Cuando murió mi abuela mi madre llamó al 112 para decir que creía que se había muerto su madre y que no sabía que hacer, le dijeron que no se preocupara y que le mandaban una ambulancia y los enfermeros tras confirmar que mi abuela había fallecido le dijeron que llamara a una funeraria determinada...¡Que ellos se encargan de todo!

A la media hora llegó el "comercial" de la funeraria que nos atendió muy bien, todo hay que decirlo. En un momento cuando ya habíamos confirmado todo las cosas que el "comercial" nos iba diciendo (rechazamos precios altos, elegimos un ataúd sencillo, ¿tipos de ramos? Sin flores, en las manos le pusimos un rosario a mi abuela y un ramo de flores encima del ataud sencillo , ¿ropa del difunto? Una mortaja...¡sencilla!, ¿Esquela? solo en el periódico de la ciudad y texto no muy largo, etc... a todo mi madre decía lo más sencillo nada de cosas complejas (y caras pensaba yo para mi dentro). 

Pues una vez terminado todo el proceso, le pregunto a mi madre quien le había recomendado sus servicios y cuando le respondió que los de la ambulancia del 112 soltó con una naturalidad que a mi me hizo hasta sonreír en aquellos momentos que estaba bastante jodido: ¡Coño!¡No les conozco pero un día les tengo que invitar a comer porque este mes me lo han dicho ya varios clientes...y no les conozco todavía :: 

¡Tome nota y no le cobro por el consejo! ¡Suerte con el negocio! 

Aunque tengo una pregunta: Creía que hay que tener "licencia" para tener una funeraria ¿No es necesario? ya sabe como las farmacias


----------



## Risitas (5 Sep 2017)

Existe algun control a la hora de usar las maquinas de incineración. No valle a ser que alguien cometa un asesinato y use la incineradora.

Cual ha sido el entierro que más te ha afectado.

Respecto a la web no seria conveniente poner a disposición un Whatsapp? Ten en asturias habra como 100 personas sordas, pero es que también todo el mundo suele utilizar el Whatsapp como forma de contacto (envio localización, fotos...)


----------



## neo33210 (21 Sep 2017)

Risitas dijo:


> Existe algun control a la hora de usar las maquinas de incineración. No valle a ser que alguien cometa un asesinato y use la incineradora.
> 
> Cual ha sido el entierro que más te ha afectado.
> 
> Respecto a la web no seria conveniente poner a disposición un Whatsapp? Ten en asturias habra como 100 personas sordas, pero es que también todo el mundo suele utilizar el Whatsapp como forma de contacto (envio localización, fotos...)



si hay controles sobre eso, cada dia mas.

El de mi padre sin duda.

lo del wasap lo pense pero no me veo capaz todavia de atenderlo dia y noche con la atencion que se merece.


----------



## Señor García Marketing (28 Sep 2017)

*Buena idea*

La verdad es que me parece una idea genial nosotros somos Señor Garcia agencia de marketing y diseño web por si os interesa aquí estamos un saludo


----------



## Bangbang (28 Sep 2017)

Señor García Marketing dijo:


> La verdad es que me parece una idea genial nosotros somos Señor Garcia[/URL] agencia de marketing y diseño web por si os interesa aquí estamos un saludo



Tu eres gilipollas y tu madre una prostituta barata.


----------



## Zuschauer (6 Oct 2017)

*~* dijo:


> ¿Es verdad que el padre de un implicado en el caso de marta del castillo trabaja o trabajaba en un crematorio ? Eso me pareció leer en notas de prensa



Es algo que se ha tratado muy de pasada en los medios, por alguna razón no han querido investigar está hipótesis. De todas formas creo que no era un crematorio sino una incineradora de basura.

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoTaladro (7 Oct 2017)

Como va el negocio, has tenido ya clientes?


----------



## damnit (9 Oct 2017)

Cuéntanos, ¿cómo va el negocio? ¿se mueve la cosa? y lo digo sin coñas, por afán de saber.

Y otra pregunta que no veo que te la hayan preguntado, y si lo han hecho, mis disculpas... ¿cuál ha sido tu inversión inicial? me suena que abrir una funeraria no debe de ser nada barato...


----------



## neo33210 (13 Oct 2017)

damnit dijo:


> Cuéntanos, ¿cómo va el negocio? ¿se mueve la cosa? y lo digo sin coñas, por afán de saber.
> 
> Y otra pregunta que no veo que te la hayan preguntado, y si lo han hecho, mis disculpas... ¿cuál ha sido tu inversión inicial? me suena que abrir una funeraria no debe de ser nada barato...



Pues afortunadamente si, ya son varios los servicios que hemos tenido. Va lento pero va.

Lo importante no es la inversion inicial si no te metes en tanatorios y hornos, lo dificil es aguantar hasta que empiece a rodar.

perdonad sino contesto todo lo rapido que deberia pero siempre entrare e ire contestando.


----------



## Coinbase (23 Oct 2017)

Se dice que "si montas una funeraria, clientes no te van a faltar nunca"......pero la verdad es que cada vez hay mas funerarias y empieza a saturarse el tema. En mi pequeño pueblo, de toda la vida solo hubo una, y en los últimos 10 años, abrieron 2 mas,.....demasiado creo yo.

...aunque también es cierto, que tenemos una de las poblaciones mas envejecidas del mundo. Ayer leía que en el 2050 seremos el 2º país del mundo mas envejecido. Me imagino que de aquí en adelante, habrá que ir pensando montar negocios destinados a los adultos y a la vejez, porque niños cada vez hay menos.


----------



## Gubelkian (6 Nov 2017)

Funeraria.

¿Ventajas?

Clientela predecible y asegurada. Si hay variaciones inesperadas suele ser a mejor para la funeraria (epidemias, guerras...).

¿Inconvenientes?

No son inmunes a las leyes del mercado y de la oferta y demanda. Por otra parte requiere grandes dosis de profesionalidad y saber hacer. Como la familia de un cliente quede descontenta, se corre la voz en un sitio como Asturias y no vuelves a tener clientes.


----------



## nominefi (6 Nov 2017)

me llamó la atención que el otro día la funeraria esta nueva que está en Jove pagó unos anuncios en prensa escrita y a los pocos días El comercio le hizo una entrevista a los de la funeraria Gijonesa,competencia de la anterior y funeraria de Gijon de toda la vida,con sus lazos clientelares imagino.


----------



## neo33210 (7 Nov 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Se dice que "si montas una funeraria, clientes no te van a faltar nunca"......pero la verdad es que cada vez hay mas funerarias y empieza a saturarse el tema. En mi pequeño pueblo, de toda la vida solo hubo una, y en los últimos 10 años, abrieron 2 mas,.....demasiado creo yo.
> 
> ...aunque también es cierto, que tenemos una de las poblaciones mas envejecidas del mundo. Ayer leía que en el 2050 seremos el 2º país del mundo mas envejecido. Me imagino que de aquí en adelante, habrá que ir pensando montar negocios destinados a los adultos y a la vejez, porque niños cada vez hay menos.



La competencia solo beneficia al consumidor.
sobre lo otro es una gran verdad.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 22:10 ----------




Gubelkian dijo:


> Funeraria.
> 
> ¿Ventajas?
> 
> ...



de momento clientes no sobran al menos a mi.
En cuanto a lo demas completamente de acuerdo contigo, el boca a boca es lo principal. pero en todas las empresas se producen fallos aunque tambien es verdad que pocos.

---------- Post added 07-nov-2017 at 22:12 ----------




nominefi dijo:


> me llamó la atención que el otro día la funeraria esta nueva que está en Jove pagó unos anuncios en prensa escrita y a los pocos días El comercio le hizo una entrevista a los de la funeraria Gijonesa,competencia de la anterior y funeraria de Gijon de toda la vida,con sus lazos clientelares imagino.



conozco las dos de cerca y al comercio tb. si yo pudiera hablar...........mejor no pensarlo.


----------



## Hulagu (15 Dic 2017)

La última noticia es que mueren 2 personas por cada una que nace en Asturias.
Enhorabuena a los premiados.
Hasta la miseria y más allá.


----------



## wopa (15 Dic 2017)

Pregunta al que abre el hilo

¿Para trabajar en funeraria se exige alguna titulacion? ¿Algún curso? 

Agradecería información detallada. Links?

Gracias.


----------



## neo33210 (28 Dic 2017)

wopa dijo:


> Pregunta al que abre el hilo
> 
> ¿Para trabajar en funeraria se exige alguna titulacion? ¿Algún curso?
> 
> ...



De momento nada de nada. Pero poco a poco van cerrando la entrada con cursos y demas, al final como en todo tendras que saber 40 idiomas tres licenciaturas y ocho masters.

Se suele entrar por recomendacion (enchufe vamos)


----------



## Cenero (1 Abr 2018)

Interesante el hilo y espero que te vaya bien en tu nuevo negocio. 
Hay algo que me llama la atención en todo el hilo y es que en varias ocasiones hablas mal de las compañias de seguros, bueno para ser exactos nos previenes contra ellas, dices cosas como que no son amigos, o algo parecido. Me gustaria saber porqué dices eso. Tienes que tener buenas razones. Yo tengo buena imagen de ellas y te cuento porqué. En enero del 2017, falleció mi abuela aue estaba apuntada de toda la vida a una aseguradora. Fallecio en una residencia que nos dijeron que ellos se encargaban de llamar a la funeraria. Ante nuestro desconocimiento y por el dolor del momento, nos sentimos muy agradecidos de no tener que pensar en nada de eso. Aunque mi abuela falleció a las 3 de la madrugada, transcurrio muy poco tiempo hasta que nos llamaron los del seguro y una de las primeras cosas que nos dijeron es que podiamos elegir el tanatorio donde ir y que ellos se encargaban de avisar a la funeraria correspondiente. Cosa que no hiciefon en la residencia, ellos llamaron directamente a esa nueva que comentáis, un sitio precioso y un personal extraordinario que nos acogieron con toda profesionalidad.
En cuanto abrió el tanatorio, estaba esperandonos una persona de la compañia de seguros que nos explicó todo lo que entraba en la póliza y que aquellos que eligieramos fuera de eso, lo teniamos que abonar a la funeraria. Pedimos una esquela mayor y más flores, que le gustaban mucho a mi abuela y la sorpresa fue que la compañia corrio con ese gasto y ademas nos devolvieron 35 euros, que segun ellos sobraron.
Por eso no entiendo porqué pueden no ser amigos


----------



## peterr (1 Abr 2018)

Los del seguro nunca son amigos, son unos piratas de cuidado, menuda mafia.


----------



## Mauito (1 Abr 2018)

siken dijo:


> Cuando pasan x años acaba igualmente en la fosa común si no has comprado la propiedad de una lápida.
> 
> Tenía entendido que obligaban a la familia a hacerse cargo.



Un pariente lejano mio lonchafinista, soltero y sin descendencia ,cuando murio' , (tenia un piso , un coche y algo de campo ) su albacea dono' el cuerpo a la ciencia y ya ,no pago un duro, el nunca pago seguros de esos.
:8:


----------



## Cenero (2 Abr 2018)

peterr dijo:


> Los del seguro nunca son amigos, son unos piratas de cuidado, menuda mafia.




. ¿Qué te ocurrió con el seguro?


----------



## Wallebot (2 Abr 2018)

Te agradezco que nos cuentes tu experiencia, espero que te vaya bien.

A mi sin javascript me aparece la pagina en blanco total. Lo que me fastidia bastante y ademas ralentiza bastante la pagina, sobre todo si se tiene un PC viejo.

Nadie lo ha dicho, no se si soy el unico raro.

Tal vez cambiaria "barato" por asequible. o no lo pondria en el titulo de la pagina, sino en el cuerpo.




trampantojo dijo:


> En el Aeroclub al que pertenezco un socio se ofreció para lanzar al mar la urna (biodegradable) con los restos de las cenizas de un difunto...(era deseo de esparcir al mar las cenizas de esa persona)...y se fueron volando unos 60 km mar adentro....al familiar no se le ocurrió otra cosa que abrir la ventana y en vez de lanzar la urna....la abrió...os podéis imaginar lo que almorzaron






Jeje, en un progrma de un compañia de canada con aviones viejisimos tuvieeron que esparcir las cenizas desde un avion.

Lo metieron en un regadera sin alcachofa y al final algo tragaron.


Yo pense en un metodo y creo que tengo uno bueno.

Cu un tuvo sacado por la ventanilla se hace un efecto succion. utilizando el otro extremo como una aspiradora en el recipiente, las cenizas salen por si mismas sin que entre nada dentro.


Creo que ahora esta prohibido, pero habia una empresa que lanzada las cenizas en cohete y las explotaba en el aire.

Se podria elegir mar o aire.


----------



## Jeenyus (2 Abr 2018)

me he reido con las preguntas de la primera pagina


----------



## Indala (2 Abr 2018)

mauito dijo:


> Un pariente lejano mio lonchafinista, soltero y sin descendencia ,cuando murio' , (tenia un piso , un coche y algo de campo ) su albacea dono' el cuerpo a la ciencia y ya ,no pago un duro, el nunca pago seguros de esos.
> :8:



Si donas el cuerpo a la ciencia te ahorras el entierro? Yo soy lonchafina, no tengo descendencia y cuando palme me da igual donde acabar ::


----------



## Ayios (2 Abr 2018)

Indala dijo:


> Si donas el cuerpo a la ciencia te ahorras el entierro? Yo soy lonchafina, no tengo descendencia y cuando palme me da igual donde acabar ::



Vaya pregunta más tonta. Si no tienes descendencia y te da igual dónde acabe tu cuerpo no sé porqué te preocupa lo que haya que pagar. Si ningún familiar se quiere hacer cargo te meten en una fosa común y le pasan la factura al ayuntamiento.


----------



## Indala (2 Abr 2018)

Ayios dijo:


> Vaya pregunta más tonta. Si no tienes descendencia y te da igual dónde acabe tu cuerpo no sé porqué te preocupa lo que haya que pagar. Si ningún familiar se quiere hacer cargo te meten en una fosa común y le pasan la factura al ayuntamiento.



Pues no es pregunta tonta, porque nunca me lo habia planteado y no sabia lo de la fosa comun :: lo de los organos si me lo he planteado mil veces...que estes ahi medio allá medio acá y te rematen para quitarte organos es algo que me da yuyu 8:


----------



## neo33210 (3 Abr 2018)

Cenero dijo:


> Interesante el hilo y espero que te vaya bien en tu nuevo negocio.
> Hay algo que me llama la atención en todo el hilo y es que en varias ocasiones hablas mal de las compañias de seguros, bueno para ser exactos nos previenes contra ellas, dices cosas como que no son amigos, o algo parecido. Me gustaria saber porqué dices eso. Tienes que tener buenas razones. Yo tengo buena imagen de ellas y te cuento porqué. En enero del 2017, falleció mi abuela aue estaba apuntada de toda la vida a una aseguradora. Fallecio en una residencia que nos dijeron que ellos se encargaban de llamar a la funeraria. Ante nuestro desconocimiento y por el dolor del momento, nos sentimos muy agradecidos de no tener que pensar en nada de eso. Aunque mi abuela falleció a las 3 de la madrugada, transcurrio muy poco tiempo hasta que nos llamaron los del seguro y una de las primeras cosas que nos dijeron es que podiamos elegir el tanatorio donde ir y que ellos se encargaban de avisar a la funeraria correspondiente. Cosa que no hiciefon en la residencia, ellos llamaron directamente a esa nueva que comentáis, un sitio precioso y un personal extraordinario que nos acogieron con toda profesionalidad.
> En cuanto abrió el tanatorio, estaba esperandonos una persona de la compañia de seguros que nos explicó todo lo que entraba en la póliza y que aquellos que eligieramos fuera de eso, lo teniamos que abonar a la funeraria. Pedimos una esquela mayor y más flores, que le gustaban mucho a mi abuela y la sorpresa fue que la compañia corrio con ese gasto y ademas nos devolvieron 35 euros, que segun ellos sobraron.
> Por eso no entiendo porqué pueden no ser amigos



Problablemente todavia estaria yo como gerente de esa que comentas.
Durante muchos años no se recogia por la noche las defunciones a partir de 2016 se empezo con ello.

Fallecio en una residencia que nos dijeron que ellos se encargaban de llamar a la funeraria.
Esa fue y sigue siendo una guerra con las residencias y las compañias de seguros. Hasta hace muy poquito no se dejaba escojer para nada, Los que tienen que escojer siempre son la familia, es igual que cuando tienes un accidente tu decides donde lo arreglas, puede ser que vayas donde te dice el seguro, a la casa o al taller tuyo de toda la vida.
En cuanto a la residencia esta obligada a tener una funeraria de referencia para recojidas, eso no quiere decir que no puedas escojer sino que ellos por ley tienen que "evacuar" al difunto en un plazo corto, pero solo se limita a eso la recojida pues tu estas en tu derecho de cambiar la funeraria.

un sitio precioso y un personal extraordinario que nos acogieron con toda profesionalidad.
Muchas gracias por lo que me toca.

Pedimos una esquela mayor y más flores, que le gustaban mucho a mi abuela y la sorpresa fue que la compañia corrio con ese gasto y ademas nos devolvieron 35 euros, que segun ellos sobraron
A ver tratare de explicarte como va el tema. Tu por tu compañia de seguros tienes un capital. Ese capital cubre el servicio funebre completo, ahora bien depende del servicio que escojas te puede sobrar dinero o no.
Tuvisteis la suerte de que a pesar de lo que comentas en ese momento la residencia te orientase hacia esa funeraria en concreto puesto que ademas las tarifas firmadas en general con las compañias eran muy favorables a los clientes. Ademas segun las normas que exijia en esa empresa era que se mirase siempre para el cliente orientadole para que las cosas le saliesen lo mas economicas posibles. Ademas creo que por esas fechas desde la funeraria se daba una bonificacion de 200 euros a los clientes que viniesen al tanatorio con lo cual por logica te abarataba el servicio.
Saludos y gracias

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 01:55 ----------




Wallebot dijo:


> Te agradezco que nos cuentes tu experiencia, espero que te vaya bien.
> 
> A mi sin javascript me aparece la pagina en blanco total. Lo que me fastidia bastante y ademas ralentiza bastante la pagina, sobre todo si se tiene un PC viejo.
> 
> ...



No esta prohibido tirar las cenizas al mar, (al menos en asturias) pero es mas facil desde un barco.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 02:00 ----------




Indala dijo:


> Pues no es pregunta tonta, porque nunca me lo habia planteado y no sabia lo de la fosa comun :: lo de los organos si me lo he planteado mil veces...que estes ahi medio allá medio acá y te rematen para quitarte organos es algo que me da yuyu 8:



Veamos, se puede donar el cuerpo a la ciencia, te sale gratis....Lo dificil es que la universidad lo acepte. En asturias hace años que no aceptan mas donantes de cuerpo, solo aquellos que hicieron la donacion de cuerpo hace años son aceptados.

Los donantes de organos en Asturias tb les puede salir casi gratis puesto que si se realiza la donacion de organos y que quede bien claro, solo si se realiza efectivamente la donacion colabora con...creo recordar 1500 euros mas o menos para ayuda de entierro.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 02:03 ----------

En general me va bastante bien dentro de lo que cabe.
Es lento pero poco a poco nos van conociendo, tal es asi que no descarto empezar a abrir en otras comunidades.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 02:13 ----------




Ayios dijo:


> Vaya pregunta más tonta. Si no tienes descendencia y te da igual dónde acabe tu cuerpo no sé porqué te preocupa lo que haya que pagar. Si ningún familiar se quiere hacer cargo te meten en una fosa común y le pasan la factura al ayuntamiento.



No, no no, es obligacion de los familiares el pago de los servicios funebres segun los usos y costumbres de la localidad.( codigo civil español)
Es triste pero te puede tocar pagar el funeral de un primo que ni siquiera conozcas.
Los ayuntamientos solo se hacen cargo si el finado y TODA SU FAMILIA, no tienen ni ingresos ni propiedades, lo cual como te imaginaras es bastante dificil.
Es un mito eso de que no hay obligacion o lo pago si quiero.


----------



## Cenero (5 Abr 2018)

Gracias por contestar. Me alegro de que te vaya bien.
He mirado tu página y he visto los precios.
Por lo que pone, entiendo que entra lo basico, cualquier tanatorio de Gijón ¿lo puede elegir el cliente?
Pero no se si también entran las flores, la esquela y el funeral.
Y perdonad mi insistencia, a pesar de que he aprendido cosas que no sabia y me ha interesado este hilo, sigo sin entender porqué decis que los seguros no son amigos. Seria interesante conocer esa opinión. Ya que conoceis este mundo mas profundamente, creo muy interesante vuestra opinión porque puede sernos de utilidad a la hora de elegir, o quizás ver que este seguro no merece la pena tenerlo.


----------



## Mauito (6 Abr 2018)

Indala dijo:


> Si donas el cuerpo a la ciencia te ahorras el entierro? Yo soy lonchafina, no tengo descendencia y cuando palme me da igual donde acabar ::



*SI* Por lo visto va segun las necesidades de cuerpos que tengan las universidades y segun en que comunidad autonoma , en el caso referido fue hace poco tiempo y en Andalucia.


----------



## Furillo (5 Abr 2020)

Hola, gracias por compartir con nosotros tu experiencia emprendedora. ¿Cómo estás viviendo la crisis del Covid, misma carga de trabajo que antes, mayor, menor? ¿Algo que quieras contarnos que te parezca interesante o curioso? ¿Piensas que los medios están exagerando u ocultando parte de lo que realmente está ocurriendo? Saludos.


----------



## asiqué (5 Abr 2020)

neo33210 dijo:


> Pues eso que tras 20 años de trabajar para otros en este sector me he decidido.
> respondo a las preguntas que querais.



tuenes pensado hace cosas low cost? por ejemplo un ataud de carton o de pino reciclado de pales. No es coña, quien oferte barato ganara clientela. 
Hay que hacer mucho papeleo en cuanto a licencias y requisitos? Hace años quise entrar a trabajar un verano pero no me pillaron por no tener carnet de conducir. Era antes de la crisis y un trabajo que nadie quería... a mi me parece tranquilo y como ya dicen un servicio que todos necesitan 1 vez en la vida


----------



## W.Morgan (5 Abr 2020)

Te vas a forrar vivo, ojalá pudiera yo montar una.
¿Necesitas un empleado sin experiencia ninguna pero cortés y empático? Ya vivo en Asturias, en Oviedo, y tengo disponibilidad de desplazamiento, además me las apaño bien con el inglés.


----------



## neo33210 (5 Abr 2020)

Furillo dijo:


> Hola, gracias por compartir con nosotros tu experiencia emprendedora. ¿Cómo estás viviendo la crisis del Covid, misma carga de trabajo que antes, mayor, menor? ¿Algo que quieras contarnos que te parezca interesante o curioso? ¿Piensas que los medios están exagerando u ocultando parte de lo que realmente está ocurriendo? Saludos.



Bueno en principiola carga de trabajo viene a ser la normal. algo mas que el año pasado pero dentro de la normalidad de una empresa que crece. Tenemos un poblacion envejecida que es muy sensible a estos casos, Yo que soy una empresa pequeñita llevamos dos casos ya con covid. No creo que se oculten datos sino mas bien ineficacia a todos los niveles.


----------



## neo33210 (5 Abr 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> tuenes pensado hace cosas low cost? por ejemplo un ataud de carton o de pino reciclado de pales. No es coña, quien oferte barato ganara clientela.
> Hay que hacer mucho papeleo en cuanto a licencias y requisitos? Hace años quise entrar a trabajar un verano pero no me pillaron por no tener carnet de conducir. Era antes de la crisis y un trabajo que nadie quería... a mi me parece tranquilo y como ya dicen un servicio que todos necesitan 1 vez en la vida



A ver creo que ya lo puse antes en algun post, el problema no es el coste del feretro sino el de la mano de obra y otras cosas. En el concepto de feretro que es alto se incluyen partidas que se deberian facturar por separado. Por otro lado nosotros somos una funeraria low cost, nos sentimos orgullosos de ser la funeraria mas economicade Asturias. En cuanto al feretro debe ser de madera OBLIGAGATORIAMENTE POR LEY . Aun asi aunque fuese de otro material el preceio final no variaria. Si seria mucho mas interesante por ejemplo la bajada del 21% el IVA que solicito creo PANASEF y fuedenegada por el congreso de los diputados. Ejemplo mi tarifa por el servicio de incineracion (recogida, tramites, feretro,camara. incineracion, urna preparacion, certificaciones literales, ultimas voluntades y certificado de seguros) todo ello entregado personalmente en domicilio es de 1700 euros, con el 21% de iva 2057 es decir 357 euros mas. Aparte los impuestos de una sociedad, autonomos y demas gastos generales, como puedes ver el que gana realmente dineroes el estado, que si o si cobra.


----------



## neo33210 (5 Abr 2020)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Te vas a forrar vivo, ojalá pudiera yo montar una.
> ¿Necesitas un empleado sin experiencia ninguna pero cortés y empático? Ya vivo en Asturias, en Oviedo, y tengo disponibilidad de desplazamiento, además me las apaño bien con el inglés.



Montarla puedes, no es complicado, ahora bien otra cosa es conocer el mundillo, es decir que lo conoces o vas a la ruina directo.
En cuanto a lo de hacerme rico ......ojala, pero no es mi sueño, Somos dos personas y aspiramos solo a vivir de esto y te puedo asegurar que no es facil. No tenemos vacaciones ni horario (365 dias las 24 horas, cuando tenemos trabajo a la carrera, cuando no lo tenemos preocupados por no tenerlo. asi es nuestra vida. Por cierto a nosotros no nos aplaude nadie ni salen a los balcones a aplaudir y tambien estamos en primera fila contra el virus. Date cuenta en Madrid lo que esta ocurriendo con las funerarias que no son capaces de absorber el volumen (de esto tambien se podria hablar mucho) y de las quejas de las familias por no saber donde esta su familiar ( esto es del todo inaceptable)


----------



## neo33210 (5 Abr 2020)

Por cierto aunque no siempre estoy conectado, me pongo a vuestra disposicion para cualquier duda que tengais, Simplemente como ayuda a todos los que desgraciadamente lo puedan necesitar por un o otro motivo. Si no quereis escribirlo aqui porque sea urgente o por privacidad. Os remito a mi pagina web www.funerastur.com donde tendreis nuestro telefono las 24 horas del dia. Dudas sobre coberturas de seguro, papeleo, que hacer...etc. 
Saludos


----------



## ElCalvo (5 Abr 2020)

¿Ahora que la curva de fallecidos se va a aplanar?

Vas tarde...


----------



## neo33210 (5 Abr 2020)

ElCalvo dijo:


> ¿Ahora que la curva de fallecidos se va a aplanar?
> 
> Vas tarde...



No monte esta funeraria por el coronavirus. Ojala acabe pronto


----------



## Atrasado de mi tiempo (6 Abr 2020)

Hola, es difícil entrar a trabajar en una funeraria?

Nunca he visto ofertas para trabajar en el sector. Imagino que debe ser un trabajo en el que se rota poco y funciona por contactos...

Qué habilidades o aptitudes se suelen demandar??


----------



## neo33210 (6 Abr 2020)

Atrasado de mi tiempo dijo:


> Hola, es difícil entrar a trabajar en una funeraria?
> 
> Nunca he visto ofertas para trabajar en el sector. Imagino que debe ser un trabajo en el que se rota poco y funciona por contactos...
> 
> Qué habilidades o aptitudes se suelen demandar??



Buenos dias
No suelen salir en prensa habitualmente se entra por conocer a alguien del sector. Algunas empresas grandes alguna vez piden gente a traves de empresas de trabajo temporal o prensa-
De momento carnet de conducir, buena presencia, educacion. seriedad, puntualidad, empatia. etc y en algunos sitios empiezan a valorar cursillos de tanatoplaxia y tanatoestetica
Saludos


----------

